# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 08:21)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 7°C
Atual de 8,1°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Boa tarde 
Dia com céu parcialmente nublado 
Vento forte durante a tarde e gelado!
Máxima de 12,2°C
Mínima de 7,0°C
Pressão a 1014 hPa 
69% HR 
Temp.atual de 8,7°C
Fotos tiradas às 17.15 h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2018 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens. Grande vendaval, neste momento, até a barraca abana. 

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual: 10.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 20:38)

Monchique 
Muito vento gelado 
Temperatura de 7,8°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2018 às 22:39)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, o dia começou com nevoeiro. Notável descida da máxima. 
Máx: *14,0ºC*
Min: *2,3ºC*

Agora estão *3,9ºC*. Tempos frios e provavelmente interessantes avizinham-se, veremos!


----------



## vamm (1 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

Está muito vento desde as 16h +/- e frioooo


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 00:24)

Relatório climático do mês de janeiro:


PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA

104.3770 mm


DIAS DE CHUVA

7 dias

DIA MAIS CHUVOSO

28.5950

Milímetros, 05/01/2018


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 01:02)

Muito estranho aquilo que se passa por aqui, vento bastante forte em Arronches mas entretanto as estações de Portalegre não registam sequer rajadas acima dos 30km/h, e está de Noroeste. Aqui em Arronches está de Nordeste, os papéis inverteram-se. 
Temperatura subiu, sigo com *5,6ºC* e 49% de hr.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 07:51)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Um vento gélido e  cortante 
Mínima de 4,1°C
1016 hPa 
78% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2018 às 09:38)

Impressionante a EMA da Foía, pelas 08:00 seguia *-0,1ºC* e vento médio de* 54,7 km/h*.
Humidade nos *93 %*, curioso! Sincelo? 
Que tortura dass.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 10:59)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Céu limpo
> Um vento gélido e cortante
> Mínima de 4,1°C
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Sincelo?
> Que tortura dass.



Off-Topic: @jonas_87 ainda fazes que o @joselamego falte às aulas 

Bom dia

Por Arronches, céu azul vivo, característico de uma atmosfera limpa e fria. Vento moderado, gélido e cortante. Se está assim na 6ª feira, quando começar a próxima semana, voltamos a ter um Inverno como antigamente.
Ahhh, relembrando os ditos antigos,  "Em dia da Senhora das Candeias, se estiver o Céu a rir, está Inverno p´ra vir, se estiver a chorar, está o Inverno a passar!..." E não é que o "gajo" está


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 13:14)

Boas,
O vento lá acalmou a meio da madrugada e a temperatura ainda desceu bem mas não houve geada. A tarde segue fresca com algum vento.
Mínima de *-0,2ºC*

Agora estão *10,1ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,
O vento amainou 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 10,6°C
43% HR 
1017 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (2 Fev 2018 às 13:52)

Por Odemira estão 13C, mas a sensação térmica que este vento irritante deixa é beeem mais baixa 

Está um dia péssimo para andar na rua. Ando a usar mais camadas de roupa hoje do que nos dias em que vou para a Serra da Estrela em pleno inverno


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2018 às 18:16)

Dia de sol 
Máxima de 10,9°C
Mínima de 4,1°C
Atual de 8,7°C
52% HR 
1019 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 19:07)

Boas,
Tarde com sol e algumas nuvens, ambiente fresco com algum vento.
Máxima de *11,1ºC*

Agora arrefece bem, sigo com *3,9ºC* e vento nulo, espero que não apareça.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2018 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol, vento até meio da tarde e frio. 

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 8.4ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2018 às 21:05)

Boas,
Dia fresco e o vento sempre presente.
Máxima de 9°c e mínima de 1.9°c, neste momento 5°c.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

Grande inversão em Barqueira,Castelo de Vide. Mínima: -5,1 graus

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO21

Já a estação de Aljezur teve a mínima horária mais baixa de toda rede Ipma -3,6 graus.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 11:23)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,3°C
Atual de 9,9°C
1024 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2018 às 12:28)

Bom dia,
O vento não apareceu mais durante a madrugada e a temperatura desceu bem. Bela camada de geada!
Mínima de* -3,8°C *(nova mínima anual) 

Agora céu limpo e *10,5°C*.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 14:58)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo , mas a minha estação está a dar avisos de chuva logo à noite ( entre as 20/21 h) 
Temperatura atual de 11,7°C
44% HR 
1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

Fóia
6 °C atuais 
Muito vento 















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Fev 2018 às 18:20)

Estava um dia excelente, fresco, mas  bom... até que o vento apareceu pelas 14h e começou a gelar tudo! Hoje foi dos dias que tive mais frio neste inverno  e estão 10C agora.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 18:24)

5°C
Cold 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

joselamego disse:


> 5°C
> Cold
> 
> 
> ...


Bonitas fotos, um abraço.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol mas aumentando de nebulosidade e noite fria.

Máxima: 15.7ºC
mínima: 4.6ºC
actual: 9.9ºC

Penso, que a água que se vê na maioria das fotos do @joselamego , é da barragem da Bravura.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bonitas fotos, um abraço.


Obrigado !
Agora falta o líquido precioso ...
Neve branca ! Espero ao amanhecer ver alguma a cair na Fóia!
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Minha estação já anuncia chuva ! 
Temperatura atual de 8,3°C
82% HR 
............
Máxima de 12°C
Mínima de 3,3°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

Boas,
Por aqui tem estado a chover fraco desde há 20 minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite ,
> Céu nublado
> Minha estação já anuncia chuva !
> Temperatura atual de 8,3°C
> ...


Esta foto está linda! Muitos parabéns!


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 20:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta foto está linda! Muitos parabéns!


Muito obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2018 às 20:38)

Chuva fraca por aqui com vento moderado de NW e *7,4ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

Por Portalegre, noite gélida com chuva fraca e desejos de alguns flocos durante a madrugada ou o final do dia de amanhã. 



joralentejano disse:


> 7,4ºC



Com essa temperatura em Arronches, aposto que no topo da Serra de S. Mamede deverá estar perto dos 0 ºC e isso significa elemento branco


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

Amanhã o GFS está simpático para nós mesmo que seja pouco, mas veremos. 

7,9ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Fev 2018 às 21:18)

Depois da chuva fraca, ficou nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

Monchique 
Já chove 
Começou !
9,3°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 22:55)

0,4 mm acumulado até agora 
9,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

Temperatura em descida 
8,8°C
Cont a chuva fraca 
0,6 mm acumulado 
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 01:14)

Boa noite,
Céu com boas abertas 
Acumulado de ontem 
0,6 mm
Hoje 0,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 7,9°C
92% HR 
Pressão a 1019 hPa 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 06:28)

Bom dia ,
Acordei com o som da chuva 
Que belo acordar!
6,6°C
2,5 mm acumulado 
1016 hPa 
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 07:18)

Boas,
Estou na Fóia
Para espanto meu 
Neve e chuva misturada !

3,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 07:56)

Fóia
Aguaceiros neve e chuva 
3,0,°C e a descer 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2018 às 08:19)

joselamego disse:


> Fóia
> Aguaceiros neve e chuva
> 3,0,°C e a descer
> 
> ...



Que bons esses montinhos


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 08:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Que bons esses montinhos


Pena ser só água / neve 
3°C
Muito vento 
Estou dentro carro 
Está frio e vento gelado !
Mas já lavei as vistas ao ver água / neve 
Estou a 902 m altitude ( topo da Fóia)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 09:38)

Já o sol a espreitar 
Já valeu a pena ver aguaceiros de água / neve 
4°C ( Fóia) 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 09:42)

joselamego disse:


> Fóia
> Aguaceiros neve e chuva
> 3,0,°C e a descer
> 
> ...



Boas,

Tens feito um acompanhamento espectacular aqui no forum.
Os meus parabéns por todo o interesse e mais do que isso, a disponibilidade dispensada.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 09:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tens feito um acompanhamento espectacular aqui no forum.
> Os meus parabéns por todo o interesse e mais do que isso, a disponibilidade dispensada.
> ...


Obrigado Jonas !
Já foi bom ver água / neve com 3°C
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2018 às 09:51)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado Jonas !
> Já foi bom ver água / neve com 3°C
> Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Concordo com o @jonas_87
Quem corre por gosto não cansa  
Boa caçada! Venha mais (neve) !


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 09:57)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Concordo com o @jonas_87
> Quem corre por gosto não cansa
> Boa caçada! Venha mais (neve) !


Sim, venha mais ! ️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 11:19)

Monchique 
Aguaceiros 
Mínima 5,8°C
Atual de 7,9°C
6,7 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 12:07)

Pararam os aguaceiros 
Temperatura estagnada nos 7,9°C
Acumulado de 7,1 mm ( desde meia noite) 
Ontem foram 0,6 mm
.........
Já valeu a pena ir à Fóia ver água / neve com 3°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde pessoal. Aguaceiros fortes com granizo á mistura no SE do país. Entre Mértola a Tavira parece que vai ser uma tarde engraçada...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 15:58)

Queda de Granizo em Beja


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 16:00)

Mértola com 1,5mm de precipitação


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 16:01)

Alguns aguaceiros a formar-se aqui em volta mas é só ameaça até agora. 9,2ºC, céu com abertas.


----------



## dASk (4 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

A reportar de Marvão a 815m de altitude. Várias cortinas com tonalidade branca em aproximação. Será que tenho sorte?


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 16:06)

Arraiolos, castelo, 8°. Temperatura em queda. Vêem-se cortinas de aguaceiros a NE, direção da Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2018 às 16:10)

dASk disse:


> A reportar de Marvão a 815m de altitude. Várias cortinas com tonalidade branca em aproximação. Será que tenho sorte?



É bastante provável, boa sorte!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

dASk disse:


> A reportar de Marvão a 815m de altitude. Várias cortinas com tonalidade branca em aproximação. Será que tenho sorte?


Ah boa que está alguém pela Serra! Aqui na cidade continuam as abertas, apesar de os aguaceiros estarem muito perto não têm tido força suficiente para sequer começar a precipitar.


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah boa que está alguém pela Serra! Aqui na cidade continuam as abertas, apesar de os aguaceiros estarem muito perto não têm tido força suficiente para sequer começar a precipitar.



O que se vê daqui são de facto cortinas brancas a ir nessa direção. Por aqui parece que não há nada em aproximação. Já estão 7°


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 16:18)

Aqui onde estou não tenho vista a NE mas aqui mesmo por cima na baixa da cidade não há grande coisa, anda tudo ou ainda em Espanha ou mais a Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 16:22)

Boas,
Em Arronches, está assim:









Estão *9,4ºC*


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 16:25)

NEVE EM MARVAO
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

Agora mesmo:





Temperatura a descer, *8,6ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

Boa tarde. 
Aguaceiro agora mesmo sobre São Mamede. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 16:28)

Tive relatos de graupel muito fraco na cidade. Não consigo precisar se graupel se água-neve, por aqui usam a expressão "pastinhas de neve". 

Aqui onde estou absolutamente nada, nem uma pinga nem um floco.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,
Em Monchique 
Céu com nuvens e abertas de sol 
9,0°C atuais 
Sensação de 6°
Pressão a 1009 hPa 
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 16:30)

ESTÃO A CAIR UNS FLOCOOS!!!!! 
Visíveis com a luz do sol


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 16:31)

joralentejano disse:


> ESTÃO A CAIR UNS FLOCOOS!!!!!
> Visíveis com a luz do sol


Yes, fixe ! Afinal tb tens água neve ou neve !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (4 Fev 2018 às 16:33)

Neva em Marvão mas já a parar. Muito efémero..


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 16:35)

joselamego disse:


> Yes, fixe ! Afinal tb tens água neve ou neve !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim, só é pena o aguaceiro não ser forte...


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 16:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, só é pena o aguaceiro não ser forte...


Pode ser que na próxima semana a neve acumule no Alentejo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

Aqui na baixa da cidade nada de nada, um buraco de céu limpo. Só o pequeno relato que tive. 9,5ºC e sol... Vejo alguns aguaceiros a SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 16:43)

Água-neve moderada!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

Neva em Portalegre

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

Ja envio outras
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2018 às 16:48)

Quero mandar para tanto sitio...
Grande presente de anos!!! 






Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

Confirma esteve mesmo a nevar na cidade! 

Estado actual:











Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Quero mandar para tanto sitio...
> Grande presente de anos!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns a dobrar !


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

Cortinas  a caminho de Arraiolos. Vindas de norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Agora está assim o aguaceiro que passou, uma mixórdia de tipos de precipitação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 17:01)

Parabéns aos sortudos do costume para a semana há mais e melhor...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

Espetáculo de fotos! Parabéns por verem flocos de neve, amigos alentejanos!


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2018 às 17:05)

Fiz também um vídeo horroroso porque não sei como ficou na vertical...


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 17:06)

Parece que estão a circundar Arraiolos, algumas já estão a cair sobre a Serra de Monfurado. Nós só atraímos sismos xD


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 17:09)

talingas disse:


> Fiz também um vídeo horroroso porque não sei como ficou na vertical...


O primeiro segundo da gravação foi na vertical e o telefone confundiu-se 

Aqui nem tentei gravar vídeos porque estava muito de frente para o sol. A temperatura caiu para os 8,3ºC e o céu continua com um belo cenário de cortinas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

Desculpem os registos...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 17:10)

Ao inicio, vi uns flocos perdidos, e agora ao fim, passou uma célula de raspão a sul e ainda vi qualquer coisa, um pequeno video:

Estou aos 272m, o que ei de pedir mais? 

Agora está assim e sigo com *7,8ºC*


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 17:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Ao inicio, vi uns flocos perdidos, e agora ao fim, passou uma célula de raspão a sul e ainda vi qualquer coisa, um pequeno video:
> 
> Estou aos 272m, o que ei de pedir mais?
> 
> Agora está assim e sigo com *7,8ºC*



Eu estou a 400. So falta mesmo a precipitação xD


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2018 às 17:25)

Cenário actual. Para os lados da serra ainda persistem algumas nuvens. 6,9°C.






Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

Tenho indicação de queda de neve entre Évora e Montemor


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 17:38)




----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Deve ter sido esta célula


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

E assim se despede o dia de hoje, animado em alguns locais da região sul.








_______________
*6,5ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


>


Neve ou granizo?


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Pelas fotos será granizo em Évora e Montemor...


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 17:47)

Serra da Picota (Monchique )
750 m altitude 
6°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

Confirmaram-me que foi neve


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Confirmaram-me que foi neve



Isso foi a excitação do momento a falar mais alto...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2018 às 17:49)

talingas disse:


> Isso foi a excitação do momento a falar mais alto...


E muita gente confunde neve com granizo...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 17:50)

Pelo video também se vê que é neve e não granizo


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pelo video também se vê que é neve e não granizo



E se for um intermédio entre a neve e granizo.. Talvez graupel?

Desde já quero também congratular todos os contemplados, enfim a semana promete mais para uns do que outros


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E se for um intermédio entre a neve e granizo.. Talvez graupel?


pois talvez seja o mais provavel


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

A célula tinha força para queda de granizo. Se caíram apenas uns flocos nas serras em Portalegre (e perto), não acumulou certamente em Montemor a 300 metros de altitude, sendo que as cotas estão bem acima desse valor.


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Deve ter sido esta célula



Tal como disse anteriormente, a célula que passou ao lado de Arraiolos em direção ao Monfurado


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Fev 2018 às 18:27)

Engraçado notar que somente o GFS manteve a possibilidade de precipitação para a região do Alto Alentejo e acertou na mouche 
Estive entretido em casa e nem sequer vi o elemento branco... 
Fui agora pesquisar e, ironicamente, a evolução da instabilidade é semelhante à evolução vertical típica do Verão. Pensei logo na surpresa que foi o Alex no ano passado em pleno mês de Janeiro, em que o frio extremo aliado a instabilidade formou um F1... Vamos ver se as previsões do GFS, as quais seguem no sentido de instabilidade acrescida na 2ª parte do dia, traz mais algumas surpresa durante a próxima semana.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 18:52)

Já de volta a Monchique 
Passei o fim do dia na serra da Picota (750 m altitude)
Lá na serra estavam 6°C, às 17.30h
Fotos do pôr do sol e da penumbra ...





















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Temperatura em descida lenta.... duvido que se chegue ao 1ºC na próxima madrugada.
Hoje a mínima foi 6,6ºC


----------



## vamm (4 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal. Aguaceiros fortes com granizo á mistura no SE do país. Entre Mértola a Tavira parece que vai ser uma tarde engraçada...



Pelas 15h45 estava a sair de Ourique e a NE estava a passar esta menina cheia de cortinas de água e com uma altura considerável! A foto já foi tirada um pouco mais longe, em Garvão, mas corresponde à célula de que falas, pois confirmei no radar.

Ainda apanhei algumas pingas de outra nuvem que caiam no vidro como balas! Até notei que ficavam meio espalhadas e “pegadas”, mas foi coisa de pouca duração

Agora estão 6C


----------



## trepkos (4 Fev 2018 às 19:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Confirmaram-me que foi neve


Estou em Évora, não caiu neve alguma.

As pessoas tendem a confundir neve com granizo ou graupel, ainda para mais num local onde raramente chove.

Trata se de granizo. A informação de neve está errada.


----------



## comentador (4 Fev 2018 às 19:38)

Boa noite! Dia bastante frio e ventoso. Esta madrugada os aguaceiros renderam 2,0 mm em Alvalade Sado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2018 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de sol mas ainda caíram umas pingas com granizo misturado que ainda molhou o chão. Parecia ser neve, com o efeito do sol mas ainda apanhei uma pequena pedra que derreteu.

Máxima: 13.7ºC
mínima: 7.3ºC
actual: 8.1ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

Parabéns aos nossos amigos alentejanos sortudos!  Pode ser que na Quarta acumule por aí


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

Boa noite,
Depois de manhã cedo ter visto água / neve na Fóia e caírem aguaceiros na vila de Monchique , de tarde o céu teve boas abertas !
Resumo :
Máxima de 9,2°C
Temperatura atual de 4,9°C
Sensação de 1°C
Acumulado de precipitação 7,1 mm
Pressão a 1010 hPa 
79% HR 
............
Foto com vista da vila de Monchique ( tirada na serra da Picota)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

Alguém sabe se é fiável esta estação? Mínimas brutais :


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

E esta?


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2018 às 23:31)

À primeira vista em cima dos carros parecia granizo, mas num plano mais aproximado é definitivamente graupel. Bom registo


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 23:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Alguém sabe se é fiável esta estação? Mínimas brutais :


Sim, é fiável! A estação está localizada mesmo junto à ribeira de Nisa, o que faz com que tenha essas mínimas brutais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

criz0r disse:


> À primeira vista em cima dos carros parecia granizo, mas num plano mais aproximado é definitivamente graupel. Bom registo



Pois, eu também estava achar que havia ali qualquer coisa sólida de mais, mas há que ter em conta que já viram mais que muita malta como eu no interior norte


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, eu também estava achar que havia ali qualquer coisa sólida de mais, mas há que ter em conta que já viram mais que muita malta como eu no interior norte


A célula que originou isto em Tavira cresceu no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana, na zona de Mértola, provavelmente nevou nessa zona e na Serra do Caldeirão visto terem passado por lá ecos amarelos...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2018 às 23:51)

O sul mais animado que o norte, com flocos até no sotavento algarvio pelo segundo ano consecutivo  
Parabéns a todos pelos humildes e bonitos registos!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O sul mais animado que o norte, com flocos até no sotavento algarvio pelo segundo ano consecutivo
> Parabéns a todos pelos humildes e bonitos registos!


Pois é, só é pena uma coisa: a seca, que não dá tréguas. 
Tenho a certeza que em muitos outros locais da região sul, onde houve células também houve surpresas. Já fiquei feliz por ver neve derretida aqui na minha santa terrinha. 
________
Entretanto, sigo neste momento com *1,8ºC*. Algum vento e nuvens vão impedindo uma descida mais rápida.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

joralentejano disse:


> A célula que originou isto em Tavira cresceu no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana, na zona de Mértola, provavelmente nevou nessa zona e na Serra do Caldeirão visto terem passado por lá ecos amarelos...



Sim é possível, antes da formação do graupel, tem que existir obrigatoriamente neve. O contacto dos flocos com gotas super-arrefecidas gera um encapsulamento dos mesmos e ocorre o graupel. Resta é saber em que altitude é que foi encontrada essa zona de gotas super-arrefecidas, se acima da serra, ou em altitudes abaixo dos seus pontos mais altos. Mas é bem provável que tenha sido abaixo Eu disse que o melhor era fazer uma excursão ao Alentejo, é preciso ter mesmo muita sorte e muito azar como eu (que tenho sempre azar nestas coisas)


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2018 às 00:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim é possível, antes da formação do graupel, tem que existir obrigatoriamente neve. O contacto dos flocos com gotas super-arrefecidas gera um encapsulamento dos mesmos e ocorre o graupel. Resta é saber em que altitude é que foi encontrada essa zona de gotas super-arrefecidas, se acima da serra, ou em altitudes abaixo dos seus pontos mais altos. Mas é bem provável que tenha sido abaixo Eu disse que o melhor era fazer uma excursão ao Alentejo, é preciso ter mesmo muita sorte e muito azar como eu (que tenho sempre azar nestas coisas)


Obrigado pela explicação, como não costumo ter neve por cá, não me interesso muito por isso. 
Talvez para a próxima tenhas mais sorte, sei que é difícil mas pronto. A minha sorte foi estar bem atento ao que aí vinha senão nem dava por nada. Aguaceiros muito pontuais, de curta duração e em grande parte fracos. A culpa de termos esta pouca sorte não é do anticiclone mas sim das cordilheiras espanholas e até mesmo das nossas próprias serras. Hoje pude observar isso, a serra de S. Mamede serviu de barreira para os aguaceiros, aquele aguaceiro que passou por aqui, perdeu a intensidade assim que a atravessou. E pronto, é assim, infelizmente não podemos fazer nada quanto a isso, de qualquer das maneiras, já fiquei muito contente pois tal como já disse, ter mais que isto abaixo dos 300m por cá é quase impossível.


----------



## frederico (5 Fev 2018 às 03:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E esta?



Onde foi isto?


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 03:24)

frederico disse:


> Onde foi isto?



Pelos vistos é algures em Tavira. Trata-se de um aguaceiro de graupel


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 10:21)

Rapaziada de Portalegre @Davidmpb @SpiderVV @Nuno Pimenta @joralentejano @talingas estejam com atenção à evolução do tempo nas próximas horas. É clara a circulação do núcleo da depressão no centro da Península e, quer o IPMA, quer o AEMET, aumentaram as probabilidades de precipitação para esta tarde. 
Digam-me se a evolução do dia não se assemelhe aos dias de Verão com as trovoadas: manhã com algumas nuvens por Espanha, depois limpa e incrementa-se o vento, durante a tarde há novamente muita nebulosidade e alguma precipitação. 
Agora, em Arronches, está mesmo frio, incrementado com o vento gélido de NE-E... A temperatura deve estar perto dos 5ºC mas o vento deverá pôr a sensação térmica perto ou abaixo dos 0ºC...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 11:06)

Incremento para os 60% na probabilidade de precipitação para esta tarde em Valência de Alcântara, quando às 9h eram de 45% 
Final do dia e precipitação, são um cocktail excelente para a neve em cotas médias da nossa serra de S. Mamede 
3,3 ºC em Portalegre às 10 h é bom sinal, pois o congelador está ligado


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 11:22)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,2°C
55% HR 
9,2°C atuais 
Pressão a 1010 hPa 
..........
Boa sorte amigos alentejanos para a tão desejada neve !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Significativo aumento das nuvens em Arronches. Se até ao meio dia quase não havia nuvens a Sul, agora começam a cobrir esse quadrante. Após o almoço irei dar mais detalhes. O que não é necessário confirmar é que continua um frio do caraças...


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

A circulação contrária deste núcleo depressionário é perfeita. Nota-se algum desenvolvimento vertical, a surgir na Faixa que vai da Malcata até Sul de Portalegre. 
As próximas horas prometem, os níveis de humidade actuais inferiores a 50% também são prometedores para a queda do elemento branco.


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

Boas,
Céu a ficar coberto de nuvens ...
10,3°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Alguém pela zona de Mourão ou Reguengos?? Parece-me que estará a chover por lá...


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

Água neve em Arraiolos. Nota se nos vidros dos carros quando chove com mais intensidade


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 15:41)

Sulman disse:


> Nota se nos vidros dos carros quando chove com mais intensidade




Off-Topic: após a saga dos sismos, a queda de água-neve. Arraiolos ainda tira o lugar ao Entroncamento


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2018 às 15:44)

Água neve em Arraiolos


Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: após a saga dos sismos, a queda de água-neve. Arraiolos ainda tira o lugar ao Entroncamento



Até já parou, foi um aguaceiro, vê no radar! Queres que tire fotos ao quê? As gotas de água no vidro do carro não?


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 15:52)

Sulman disse:


> Até já parou, foi um aguaceiro, vê no radar!



Com sorte, pode haver mais durante a tarde  E, com o final do dia, a descida de temperatura poderá deixar alguma surpresa


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2018 às 15:55)

Pelo radar, para já, não há nada a caminho próximo aqui da zona. No centro da vila estão 6.5º. No castelo estão 5º.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 16:20)

Sulman disse:


> Pelo radar, para já, não há nada a caminho próximo aqui da zona



Vai ser difícil seguir a situação pelo radar, pois o dinâmico foi ao ar...

Por Arronches, céu muito encoberto e circulação rápida NE/SW, com as nuvens em alta velocidade. O vento continua moderado e o frio a intensificar-se, dado que o Sol está tapado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2018 às 16:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vai ser difícil seguir a situação pelo radar, pois o dinâmico foi ao ar...
> 
> Por Arronches, céu muito encoberto e circulação rápida NE/SW, com as nuvens em alta velocidade. O vento continua moderado e o frio a intensificar-se, dado que o Sol está tapado.



As imagens de radar estão operacionais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 16:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As imagens de radar estão operacionais.



Estranho. Entrei várias vezes no site e não surgia o link... Agora entrei e apareceu... Mistério da Dona Milú...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

Por Cuba primeiro aguaceiro da tarde, 0.3mm apenas mas deixou rajada de 61km/h e descida de 10.8º para 7.8ºC em 15min...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 17:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de sol mas ainda caíram umas pingas com granizo misturado que ainda molhou o chão. Parecia ser neve, com o efeito do sol mas ainda apanhei uma pequena pedra que derreteu.
> 
> Máxima: 13.7ºC
> mínima: 7.3ºC
> actual: 8.1ºC



Vou sempre ficar na dúvida, se era granizo ou graupel, o sol brilhava e dava um efeito muito esbranquiçado às pingas, mas para sincero associei a granizo, se calhar era graupel, nunca vi cair granizo com meia dúzia de pingas isso é verdade,  a minha mãe é que gritou está a nevar, que mais parecia ser neve e eu não estás bem neve com 13ºC deve ser deve.



Mr. Neves disse:


> E esta?



Mas, a temperatura rondava os 12/13ºC tanto aqui como em Tavira, com essa temperatura pode cair graupel?
Querem, lá ver que vem aí, mais graupel.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui e tal como já foi reportado, a tarde foi de muitas nuvens, no entanto desta vez não houve surpresas. O vento tem marcado todo o dia com rajadas, por vezes, intensas dando uma sensação bem gelada.  O pior de tudo é mesmo o vento porque em termos de temperaturas, não é nada de anormal para esta altura. Geada, apenas junto ao rio, aqui um pouco mais acima o vento fraco aparecia de vez em quando impedindo a sua formação, a humidade também não atingiu valores muito elevados devido a isso. 
Máx: *10,6ºC*
Min: *-0,4ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com *8,6ºC*.


----------



## trepkos (5 Fev 2018 às 17:31)

Em Évora está assim.

Tempo de mete nojo, nem neva, nem chove, nem faz nada.


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

A coisa anda assim por aqui... 7,3°C...


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

Parece-me que está a passar tudo ao lado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

Lá vai o graupel para Tavira.  Aqui, tenho 11.4ºC.


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2018 às 18:01)

Quanto a vocês, não sei, mas estou a passar Garvão, Ourique, e estou perante o céu mais lindo e assustador que alguma vez vi na vida


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou sempre ficar na dúvida, se era granizo ou graupel, o sol brilhava e dava um efeito muito esbranquiçado às pingas, mas para sincero associei a granizo, se calhar era graupel, nunca vi cair granizo com meia dúzia de pingas isso é verdade,  a minha mãe é que gritou está a nevar, que mais parecia ser neve e eu não estás bem neve com 13ºC deve ser deve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julgo que não é totalmente descabido haver graupel com essas temperaturas, o graupel é um hidrometeoro que a meu ver consegue progredir mais rapidamente durante o seu processo de queda, devido ao encapsulamento de gelo o que associado a um downdraft forte, torna a sua ocorrência possível. Pelo video tem aspeto de ser, mas nada como lá estar para ver, porque ao contrário do granizo o graupel desfaz-se com mais facilidade e não ressalta tanto. Mas de qualquer modo parece-me um ótimo registo, comparativamente a quem permanece na penúria como eu (nem granizo, nem graupel, nem chuva nem nada, um redondo "0"


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Só mais uma... Está a cair bem a NO...


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2018 às 18:16)

Vista da zona da barragem da rocha para Ourique






Agora que cheguei a Ourique, começou a chover bem.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Easy,


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Boa tarde ,
Manhã de céu limpo e tarde marcada por muitas nuvens, o sol espreitava ou ficava escondido !
As nuvens eram provenientes das zonas de Ourique, São Marcos( ou seja Alentejo ) ...
Resumo de hoje :
Máxima de 10,9°C
Mínima de 3,2°C
Atual de 7,9°C ( sensação de 5)
Pressão a 1009 hPa 
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

Célula a vir na direção de Arraiolos, vem do sentido de Avis.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

Graupel esta tarde por volta das 15:50 em Serpa


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

Aguaceiro por vezes moderado e com flocos misturados que se desfazem ao cair no chão! Na zona alta da vila nota se bem a neve a cair, segundo relatos


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol aumentando de nebulosidade e ao cair da noite choveu e caiu pouca água-neve que derretia logo em contacto com o vidro da janela. O vento soprou moderado com rajadas de norte.

Máxima: 13.8ºC
mínima: 4.9ºC
actual: 7.0ºC 

Precipitação: 1 mm

A estação que fica a norte de mim, acumulou ainda 1.27 mm. https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROEST3

Foto tirada para norte (com a Serra de Monte Figo ao longe):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Boa noite

Quando cheguei a Portalegre tive esperança de ver alguma surpresa, mas infelizmente a precipitação fez uma tangente à cidade e, o que caiu, foi liquido... 
Mas sempre deu para uma foto


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Fev 2018 às 20:49)

Mandaram-me esta foto de hoje pelas 18h em Castro Verde


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mandaram-me esta foto de hoje pelas 18h em Castro Verde


Exactamente a mesma que eu vi! E descarregou bem!


----------



## comentador (5 Fev 2018 às 21:44)

Boa noite! Mais um dia frio com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas nada de chuva, como é já normal. Tempo seco. está para perdurar.....


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Boa noite.
Pelo Arealão, Ermidas, a minha mãe reporta 5.9°c agora mesmo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2018 às 08:35)

Bom dia,
Enquanto os outros locais de inversão registam temperaturas bastante baixas e geadas, eu tenho ventania de nordeste É a repetição do ano passado, só registei os -7°C já fora dos dias mais frios.

Mínima de *1,0°C*

Em Portalegre, continua a ventania e a sensação é super baixa e desconfortável.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 08:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Mínima de *1,0°C*



Sem possibilidade de ter certezas na medição da temperatura em Portalegre, arrisco dizer que hoje está mais frio em altitude do que nos vales ou próximo dos cursos de água... 
Infelizmente este vento só faz secar a parca vegetação que existia após outro mês de seca...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2018 às 09:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sem possibilidade de ter certezas na medição da temperatura em Portalegre, arrisco dizer que hoje está mais frio em altitude do que nos vales ou próximo dos cursos de água...
> Infelizmente este vento só faz secar a parca vegetação que existia após outro mês de seca...


Sim, devido ao vento não houve inversão, normalmente nestas situações o vento de nordeste é mais geral. A estação de Barqueira, na zona de Castelo de Vide também não teve a típica inversão.
Infelizmente, seca a vegetação e acaba com a pouca água que ainda existe, não está nada fácil e o pior ainda está para vir pois a chuva continua a ser uma miragem...


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 2,5°C (a mais baixa desde que estou em Monchique)
Pressão a 1014 hPa 
50 % HR 
Temperatura atual de 7,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (6 Fev 2018 às 12:22)

Esta manhã existia muito gelo por todo o lado. Na estrada via-se o rasto de outros carros e o resto era branco! 
Estava *-1ºC* às 8h.

Agora estão *10ºC *em Odemira


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2018 às 12:40)

Por aqui, a mínima foi de 4.0ºC e agora sigo com 10.1ºC, mas com o vento deve estar 7ºC.  Não fosse o vento toda a noite e a mínima teria sido mais baixa.


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2018 às 12:54)

Arraiolos: 7º
Minima: 0º


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 13:52)

Monchique : 
T.atual 9,0°C
Sensação de 6°C
44% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo todo o dia ....
Dados de hoje :
Máxima de 9,4°C
Mínima de 2,5°C
Atual de 7,0°C
Pressão a 1014 hPa 
50% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

Boas, 
Por Monchique a temperatura hoje está mais baixa do que ontem 
Em descida 
5,3°C
Sensação de 1°C
Está desconfortável andar na rua 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
53% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, mais um dia de vento intenso de leste, não dá qualquer hipótese, é como se não tivesse chovido nada até ao momento!  Se for para isto, mais vale vir o AA que sempre é melhor para as inversões fazendo com que as noites sejam mais húmidas.
Máx: *9,3ºC*

Agora lá acalmou e a temperatura desce bem.
Tatual: *1,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio.  Deve ter acabado a lenha do aquecimento global, por aqui, está um briol desgraçado. 

Máxima: 12.6ºC
mínima: 4.0ºC
actual: 7.4ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

Boa noite,
Dia frio, o vento causou um enorme desconforto térmico, todo o dia.
Max: 7,3°c
Min:0,2°c.
Dados de ontem:
Max: 8,9°c
Min:1°c.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por aqui, mais um dia de vento intenso de leste, não dá qualquer hipótese, é como se não tivesse chovido nada até ao momento!  Se for para isto, mais vale vir o AA que sempre é melhor para as inversões fazendo com que as noites sejam mais húmidas.
> Máx: *9,3ºC*
> 
> ...


Nem sentia as mãos de manhã.
A minha vontade era ficar em casa ao quentinho


----------



## vamm (6 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Estão *3C* de pura frescura 
Amanhã espera-me mais uma geada daquelas e até já coloquei uma manta no vidro do carro, caso contrário passo mais meia-hora a tirar o gelo


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

Boas, 
Por Monchique 
Temperatura atual de 4,3°C
Fells like 1°C 
54% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2018 às 23:12)

Cada vez fico mais pasmado com esta estação :


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

c0ldPT disse:


> Cada vez fico mais pasmado com esta estação :


Até não fico muito, basta estar mesmo junto ao curso de água e bem abrigado para tal. Já houve vezes em que cheguei a sair do forte local de inversão que já falei aqui algumas vezes, às 21h com -3°C. Basta estar junto ao curso de água, não é por acaso que a famosa Seiça, no litoral centro também regista belas mínimas.  Entretanto, chego à vila e tinha 1°C, às vezes pergunto-me a que valor terá chegado a temperatura neste local, no dia em registei -7°C 
_________
Entretanto, sigo com *-0,7°C *(Nova mínima)
Junto ao rio, já deve ir bem à volta dos -2/-3°C, estou a 350m do rio e mais alto, ainda faz muita diferença.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Boa noite.
Pelo Arealão, Ermidas do Sado, a minha mãe relata 4.5°c neste momento. 
Tmin. 2.4°
Tmax. 12.9°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sulman (6 Fev 2018 às 23:35)

Arraiolos, nota-se a inversão térmica. Estão 3º no centro da vila. Mas estão 0º nas urbanizações junto à Nacional 4.


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2018 às 00:16)

Por aqui já está nos *0C *


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2018 às 00:36)

3,9ºC por aqui, podia ser mais baixa não fosse o vento a estragar tudo antes das 0h. Entretanto numa estação num vale perto de Castelo de Vide, a polaridade da temperatura inverte-se com -3,9ºC! Essa zona costuma ser extremamente fria no inverno.

@c0ldPT essa zona é mesmo muito fria, e algumas zonas adjacentes também. Já apanhei -7ºC numa aldeia que está aí perto de madrugada numa situação sinóptica destas.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2018 às 03:31)




----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2018 às 07:09)

Bom dia  com* -3C*


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
A mínima hoje mais baixa do que ontem 
1,4°C
Atual de 2°C
Fells like -2
71%. HR 
1014 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 09:26)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Não deixa de ser interessante, mas creio que estará sob influência directa de Este, pois a subida de temperatura nesta manhã é demasiado significativa. O vento de Este pode explicar um pouco mas creio que o Sol incide directamente no sensor. A subida dos -4,2 ºC às 7.42 h para 2,5 ºC às 9.03 h parece-me muito brusca (6,7 ºC numa hora).
Como já falamos há uns dias, pena não haver nenhuma estação em S. Salvador da Aramenha (Portagem), pois creio que ai ainda é mais frio, pois fica num vale claramente influenciado pelas serras em redor.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (7 Fev 2018 às 09:47)

Olá malta, bom dia!
Por Cuba esta noite mínima do ano com 1.1ºC, o que a juntar ao vento médio próximo de 30km/h dava uma sensação gelada de -5ºC... 
Como o local é muito exposto o destaque tem ido para o vento com rajadas a tocarem os 60km/h quase todos os dias. Ontem ambiente muito seco com 31% HR mínima.
Aproveito para partilhar o resumo do mês de Janeiro (por vezes abre um tópico para isso) nalguns gráficos que fiz (pdf)
Espero sinceramente que as boas perspectivas de chuva que nos têm acompanhado desde o outono finalmente se concretizem no final deste mês, caso contrário a situação no Alentejo fora da área actual de Alqueva será muito preocupante.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2018 às 10:44)

Aljezur tem ali uma mínima horária de *-5,3ºC *


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia  com* -3C*


Safei-me de boa esta manhã  A mantinha vale ouro!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 12:31)

Ui....ui... impressão minha ou este céu estasse a compor  ???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 12:38)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Ui....ui... impressão minha ou este céu estasse a compor  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente é só impressão @Nuno Pimenta. Não há qualquer precipitação no interior da Península visível no radar nacional nem no espanhol...
Na Sexta-Feira pode haver alguma surpresa, mas tem sido afastada aos poucos por causa da subida da cota de neve...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 12:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Infelizmente é só impressão @Nuno Pimenta. Não há qualquer precipitação no interior da Península visível no radar nacional nem no espanhol...
> Na Sexta-Feira pode haver alguma surpresa, mas tem sido afastada aos poucos por causa da subida da cota de neve...


Pois foi isso mesmo que fui confirmar agora  Esperemos então por sexta 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2018 às 12:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A subida dos -4,2 ºC às 7.42 h para 2,5 ºC às 9.03 h parece-me muito brusca (6,7 ºC numa hora).


Não acho assim tão brusco.
A estação IPMA da Praia da Rainha registou uma subida de quase 8*º*C no sábado, entre as 9h e as 10h.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não acho assim tão brusco.
> A estação IPMA da Praia da Rainha registou uma subida de quase 8*º*C no sábado, entre as 9h e as 10h.



Off-Topic: @Tiagolco, só estranho porque a localização da estação é condicionada pelas montanhas a Norte e Este, pelo que o Sol só surge nessa área uma hora após o nascer do mesmo. Aposto que a estação está localizada perto dalguma construção virada para Leste, originando essa subida súbita.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

Vão crescendo....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 13:33)

Outra perspectiva...a anterior para Norte, esta para Sul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Boas,
Muitas nuvens a surgir no céu 
Temperatura atual de 9,0°C
Sensação de 6°C
42% HR 
Pressão a 1014 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 14:00)

7 graus.... 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

Boa Tarde,
Não houve geada, o vento apareceu como sempre e também algumas nuvens. O nascer do sol hoje:





Mínima de *-1,5ºC*

Agora muitas nuvens e* 9,1ºC*. Disto não deve passar...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2018 às 15:52)

Bastante ameaçador e desenvolvimento rápido para Sul e SW:








_________
*8,9ºC*


----------



## talingas (7 Fev 2018 às 16:57)

E assim vai a coisa por aqui. Vento fraco. 7,3°C.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Está feita a quarta-feira. 
Esperemos por sexta!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2018 às 17:17)

Boas,
Dados de hoje :
Tarde de céu com algumas nuvens 
Máxima de 9,4°C ( igual a ontem )
Mínima de 1,5°C ( a mais baixa desde que estou em Monchique )
Temp.atual de 8,4°C
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
42% HR 
O céu está neste momento assim!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

*5,1ºC* e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.  Uma das coisas que menos gosto, é o vento e muito menos quando é seco, tal é o massacre de vento de leste que para além de deixar tudo numa lástima, estraga as inversões.
39% hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio, a tarde foi sem sol o que ajudou ao briol. O vento, esse maroto estraga sempre tudo. 

Máxima: 12.1ºC
mínima: 5.4ºC
actual: 8.1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

A noite mais fria do ano, já foi pelo cano por Arronches  Sigo com* 3,4ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de leste, pois claro. Mais valia ter ficado sempre cá o AA do que esta treta de ventanias de leste que só fazem mal, tanto à natureza como também a nós.
44% hr

1mm previsto para sexta nesta última saída do GFS e 0mm pelo ECM. Ai que tristeza, a desgraça que se está armar daqui para a frente...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite....
Seguimos com 1.9'

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2018 às 23:12)

joralentejano disse:


> A noite mais fria do ano, já foi pelo cano por Arronches  Sigo com* 3,4ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de leste, pois claro. Mais valia ter ficado sempre cá o AA do que esta treta de ventanias que só fazem mal, tanto à natureza como também a nós.
> 44% hr
> 
> 1mm previsto para sexta nesta última saída do GFS e 0mm pelo ECM. Ai que tristeza, a desgraça que se está armar daqui para a frente...


Realmente 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

Sigo com *3C* e um vento geladooo que dói


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2018 às 02:45)

*-5,9ºC* na estação da Barqueira, com vento completamente nulo. 

Por aqui uns modestos 3,9ºC. Está vento.


----------



## vamm (8 Fev 2018 às 07:11)

*-3.5C* por aqui


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia 
Sol 
Mínima de 1°C ( a mais baixa desde que tenho a estação  / out 2017) 
Atual de 1,8°C
67% HR 
1020 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Fev 2018 às 09:50)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Sol
> Mínima de 1°C ( a mais baixa desde que tenho a estação  / out 2017)
> Atual de 1,8°C
> ...



Eu também esperava ter a mínima mais baixa da estação, mas o pc deve ter decidido fazer actualizações e portanto só depois com o datafile é que consigo saber  
felizmente não vai ficar muito tempo off, ainda de manhã fica operacional!


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2018 às 09:52)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Eu também esperava ter a mínima mais baixa da estação, mas o pc deve ter decidido fazer actualizações e portanto só depois com o datafile é que consigo saber
> felizmente não vai ficar muito tempo off, ainda de manhã fica operacional!


Espero que consigas resolver rapidamente essa situação !
Esperava mais deste evento de frio...
Já tivemos anos mais frios do que agora ! 
É preciso é chuva. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Fev 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia!!!
Ceu completamente limpo e vento fresco.
Tmin. que registei 0,3°C às 07:47hrs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Fev 2018 às 10:06)

joselamego disse:


> Espero que consigas resolver rapidamente essa situação !
> Esperava mais deste evento de frio...
> Já tivemos anos mais frios do que agora !
> É preciso é chuva.
> ...


"Muita" chuva... a necessidade é tanta que até fenómenos tão aleatórios (do pouco que li) como o SSW do fim-de-semana nos fazem ter esperança em salvar esta época chuvosa... com secas de 1 ano aguentamos bem, mas com 2 a 3 anos seguidos a história é outra.
No meu caso a temperatura não baixa porque o vento tem estado sempre presente acima dos 20km/h... até pondero no próximo inverno colocar mais um sensor de temperatura num vale próximo, mais abrigado junto a uma pequena linha de água existente. Não espero mínimas muito baixas aí, mas será interessante para perceber em concreto a relação vento vs. temperatura...


----------



## talingas (8 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

Por aqui, na estação exposta ás "adversidades"  registei 1,4ºC. Já noutra em local mais protegido e a cerca de 2m do solo, registei 0,7ºC. Por agora 8,7ºC  e vento moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2018 às 18:08)

Boas,
Por aqui, dia mais agradável devido à ausência de vento, ao sol estava-se bem. A mínima de hoje nem chegou aos negativos visto o vento ter estado presente a noite toda.
Máx: *10,5ºC*
Min: *0,4ºC*

Agora estão *5,5ºC* e vento nulo. Não fosse a nebulosidade que vai aparecer ao longo da noite e a mínima ia ser interessante, já fora dos dias mais frios tal como no ano passado.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

Boas, 
Dia de sol 
Resumo :
Máxima de 9,7°C
Mínima de 1°C
T.atual de 6,5°C
Sensação de 3°C
Humidade baixa de 46% HR 
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
...........
Amanhã de tarde vou até Gondomar ( passar o carnaval ) e a Lamego !
Regresso na terça , dia 13 fev.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

*0,8ºC* 
Bem perto da mínima, o que a ausência do vento faz.  Entretanto, as nuvens vão-se aproximando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia frio e a cair bem a temperatura.

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 5.2ºC
actual: 6.8ºC

Esta noite é que era, tinha que vir a porra da nebulosidade.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

Temperatura subiu e estagnou em* -0,2ºC* com o aparecimento de algumas nuvens. Nova mínima de *-0,5ºC*
56% hr 

Se chegasse cá alguma precipitação é que era, mas dificilmente visto a direção ser praticamente Norte/Sul.


----------



## Sulman (8 Fev 2018 às 22:27)

Arraiolos neste momento 0º.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Fev 2018 às 22:42)

Neste momento 2.9' em Portalegre com céu limpo!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Amareleja com apenas 1ºC a esta hora


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 01:03)

Monchique :
Temperatura atual de 4,2°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
63% HR 
A minha estação já começa anunciar chuva nas próximas horas ...
Já se avistam algumas nuvens a cobrir o céu !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2018 às 05:14)

Vai chuviscando com 4,1ºC.  Vento fraco.


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2018 às 07:17)

Vai caindo uma morrinha muito miudinha. 2,6ºC. Vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 07:27)

Bom dia 
Vai chovendo , chuva gelada 
Na Fóia talvez tenha caído neve 
Estão 4,6°C
Mínima de 4°C
2,6 mm acumulado 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Fev 2018 às 07:37)

Serpa 3ºC e chuva moderada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2018 às 07:45)

Bom dia!!!
Seguimos com 3.1 graus e chuviscos.
Talvez aos 1000 m. caia qualquer coisa que se "veja"!!! 
Tmin. 2.3' as 00:31 hrs





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2018 às 07:54)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Bom dia!!!
> Seguimos com 3.1 graus e chuviscos.
> Talvez aos 1000 m. caia qualquer coisa que se "veja"!!!
> Tmin. 2.3' as 00:31 hrs
> ...



Um pouquinho mais de precipitação e ainda lá ia tirar as teimas... mas assim...  Por aqui continua nos 2,3ºC. Mas este ano está complicado.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 07:57)

2,8 mm acumulado 
Chuvisco 
Temperatura atual de 5,3C
94% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Fev 2018 às 08:17)

Amareleja 2ºC e chuva


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Fev 2018 às 09:23)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Talvez aos 1000 m. caia qualquer coisa que se "veja"!!!





talingas disse:


> Por aqui continua nos 2,3ºC. Mas este ano está complicado.



Sinceramente acredito que, no topo da Serra de S. Mamede, pouco ou nada terá caído... É que, com as temperaturas à superfície, deveria ter nevado durante a madrugada, mas creio que a níveis médios deverá estar mais calor... Se fosse no início da semana, teríamos neve na cidade. Infelizmente acontece o habitual: se há precipitação, desaparece o frio; se há frio, não há precipitação. 
Quanto a tempo, chuviscos em toda a viagem até Arronches, bastante frio com o termómetro do carro sempre abaixo dos 4ºC desde Portalegre... Em Arronches, agora já não chove.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia,
Em Arronches choveu fraco de manhã, quando sai de casa estavam* 2,6°C *
Agora por Portalegre, já não chove mas há nevoeiro. Não está muito frio, visto o vento ser nulo.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 10:18)

Bom dia, 
Céu com boas abertas ,
Temperatura atual de 8,8°C
Acumulado de 3,0 mm
94% HR 
.........
Logo de tarde vou norte ( Gondomar e Lamego ) acompanharei via APP Netatmo o tempo aqui em Monchique )
Voltarei terça !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2018 às 13:33)

Belo dia, um briol do caraças e esta chuvinha molha tolos. Neste momento, sigo com uns impressionantes 9.6ºC.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Fev 2018 às 14:25)

De volta aos dados sigo com 2.3mm do início da manhã.
A mínima foi de 2.7ºC pelas 04:00h.
Dia muito frio, com menos vento: actuais 6.7ºC / 97%HR / 5km/h / 1021hPa


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente acredito que, no topo da Serra de S. Mamede, pouco ou nada terá caído... É que, com as temperaturas à superfície, deveria ter nevado durante a madrugada, mas creio que a níveis médios deverá estar mais calor... Se fosse no início da semana, teríamos neve na cidade. Infelizmente acontece o habitual: se há precipitação, desaparece o frio; se há frio, não há precipitação.
> Quanto a tempo, chuviscos em toda a viagem até Arronches, bastante frio com o termómetro do carro sempre abaixo dos 4ºC desde Portalegre... Em Arronches, agora já não chove.



O problema é que as frentes arrastaram o frio para longe, essas temperaturas que relatam à superfície são temperaturas de inversão térmica, como dizes e bem, acima da camada de inversão está mais calor, logo o resultado é chuva, como a camada de inversão deve ser muito curta, nem para formar sleet dá, ou seja não há tempo de ocorrer novamente a solidificação. As inversões térmicas são úteis em eventos de neve, mas é preciso que haja todo um perfil atmosférico muito mais frio que aquele que tivemos esta madrugada.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 18:14)

Boas,
Dados de Monchique :
( APP da netatmo) 
Mínima de 4°C
Máxima de 12,8°C
Atual de 10,2°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
88% HR
Acumulado de precipitação 3,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2018 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, sol nem vê-lo e uma máxima relativamente baixa. Grande falhanço do IPMA, hoje em Faro, 15ºC de máxima, só se fosse em Sagres. 

A estação de Vila Real de Santo António, nem chegou aos 10ºC, Castro Marim 10.1ºC (referir que são temperaturas horárias).

Máxima: 10.3ºC
mínima: 5.4ºC
actual: 9.7ºC



Se a mínima tivesse sido mais baixa e se existisse mais frio em altura, diria que a situação era muito idêntica, ao 19 de Janeiro do ano passado, que nevou, hoje a máxima foi mais baixa 0.1ºC em relação a esse dia, a mínima foi +3.0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2018 às 00:19)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou com alguma chuva fraca e o céu manteve-se muito nublado até meio da tarde, entretanto depois abriu. A temperatura manteve-se sempre bastante fresca pois o sol quando aparecia era de fraca intensidade e não era suficiente para aquecer.
Máxima de *9,6ºC*

Agora, algum nevoeiro e* 2,7ºC
95% hr
*
Aqui ao lado, Portalegre segue com bastante vento segundo as estações da cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2018 às 12:59)

Bom Dia!!
O dia começou frio e com nevoeiro.
Mínima de *-1,7ºC*.

Agora muito sol e bem agradável com vento fraco de NNW.
Tatual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## talingas (10 Fev 2018 às 19:44)

Há precisamente um ano atrás estava eu desfrutar de um dos melhores dias do ano. Este ano até da chuva já tenho saudades... 


E sem nada interessante a relatar, sigo com 9,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia com muito sol, mais agradável e que sabe bem. 

Máxima: 16.6ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite, 
Cá estou eu por Gondomar...
Venho reportar os dados metereológicos , hoje da vila de Monchique !
.......
Máxima de 12,7°C
Mínima de 5,1°C
Atual de 7,7°C
......
App da Estação Netatmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia 
Dados metereológicos de Monchique ....
Mínima 6,2°C
Atual de 9,9°C
( APP Netatmo )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Boas,
Muito nevoeiro, vamos lá ver se cai alguma coisa, só para fazer de conta que choveu.
O acumulado mensal segue com uns fantásticos 4mm.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (11 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

Por Estremoz manhã de nevoeiro e a partir das 16h tem estado a cair morrinha.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Fev 2018 às 17:16)

Tem estado a chuviscar muito fraco, mas isto ou nada é a mesma coisa, mais valia estar um dia de sol do que esta palha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 7.4ºC


O IPMA, anda no medronho, sinceramente, não sei aonde eles viram os 21ºC de máxima de hoje, a estação Faro (Aeroporto) teve uma máxima de 16.0ºC. Nem, com o calor das brazucas, a temperatura disparou, haja paciência, para um erro de 5ºC, no próprio dia.  

Na 6ª feira falhou, hoje volta a falhar, o estagiário está a meter muita água. 

Até, a automática andou na vodka ou absinto, com 22ºC de máxima para Olhão, o aquecimento global a dar forte e assim Fevereiro vai num caminho bem fresquinho e promete mais água do IPMA com as temperaturas para Faro.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

Boa noite, 
O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado , ficando aos poucos nublado ...
Máxima de 15,0°C
Mínima de 6,2°C
Atual de 11,1°C
.................
Dados da app da estação netatmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

Boas,
Por aqui dia de céu nublado e chuviscos que não deram para molhar nada, ao final da tarde. O mês por aqui nem com 2mm segue, isto não está mau, está péssimo. 

Agora céu muito nublado e *11,5ºC*. 
Venham de lá os restos da frente que se vai ficando pelo caminho, se é que chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (12 Fev 2018 às 05:25)

Chuva moderada aqui por Cuba desde as 4:55h que me fez acordar, já levo 3mm que não esperava. Vamos ver se dura até aos 6-8mm. Pelo radar parece-me que sim. 
Ontem das 15h às 17h caiu morrinha...


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 06:28)

Bom dia ,
A minha APP da estação esta-me a dar 0,7 mm precipitação ...de madrugada .
Temperatura atual de 10,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 07:19)

Continua a chover 
2,2 mm
10°C
91% HR 
.......
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 08:50)

Boas,
Acumulado de 4 mm ( não esperava tanto )
Mínima de 9,8°C
Atual de 10°C
94% HR 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
(APP Netatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo 
Choveu de madrugada e manhã cedo ( 4 mm acumulado )
Máxima de 13,3°C
Temperatura atual de 7,4°C
77% HR 
.................
APP da estação Netatmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (13 Fev 2018 às 02:42)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu limpo
> Choveu de madrugada e manhã cedo ( 4 mm acumulado )
> Máxima de 13,3°C
> ...



Boas! @joselamego já me tinha perguntado... Porque não metes a tua estação no wunderground? Para o pessoal aceder 24h por dia...  Se calhar até já tinhas falado sobre  isso noutro post mas não apanhei.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 08:03)

talingas disse:


> Boas! @joselamego já me tinha perguntado... Porque não metes a tua estação no wunderground? Para o pessoal aceder 24h por dia...  Se calhar até já tinhas falado sobre  isso noutro post mas não apanhei.


Bom dia Talingas
A minha estação está no wunderground 
Podes visualizar lá 
Imonchiq6 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 6,4°C
Temp.atual de 10,4°C
72% HR 
1025 hPa 
..........
Já vou em viagem de comboio até ao sul .
Bom carnaval!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (13 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia Talingas
> A minha estação está no wunderground
> Podes visualizar lá
> Imonchiq6
> ...



Estranho como nunca encontrei, e já tinha procurado umas poucas de vezes. Obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 15:04)

talingas disse:


> Estranho como nunca encontrei, e já tinha procurado umas poucas de vezes. Obrigado.


Aqui está a minha estação , Talingas!





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 17:14)

Já estou em Monchique 
Céu pouco nublado 
Temp.atual de 10°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

Boas,
Que tempo da treta, para ter isto mais valia ter o Anticiclone cá em cima, seja da maneira que for, nunca chove e sempre se tinha sol e um ambiente mais agradável.!
Assim tem sido a tarde, céu muito nublado e vento frio.










Tatual: *10,5ºC*

Cumprimentos!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

Há 4 anos atrás neste mesmo dia, o Rio Caia quase galgou as margens e algumas pontes, após este dia a barragem ficou com 100% da sua capacidade e fez descargas. Hoje, mal corre. Foi o último inverno digno de chuva, por cá!
Fica um video publicado hoje por um habitante da vila, para relembrar:

Céu muito escuro, parece que a qualquer momento vai chover mas disto não passa.
Tatual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Há 4 anos atrás neste mesmo dia, o Rio Caia quase galgou as margens e algumas pontes, após este dia a barragem ficou com 100% da sua capacidade e fez descargas. Hoje, mal corre. Foi o último inverno digno de chuva, por cá!
> Fica um video publicado hoje por um habitante da vila, para relembrar:
> 
> Céu muito escuro, parece que a qualquer momento vai chover mas disto não passa.
> Tatual: *9,9ºC*



É bem verdade, eu também teho aqui guardado alguns videos filmados na mesma altura, pois se não me engano foram cerca de 12 horas ou mais de chuva "certinha", as ribeiras daqui transpordaram, correndo literalmente pelos campos fora, aliás foi a última cheia também que houve aqui pela lezíria ribatejana. Agora até dá pena, ver os ribeiros completamente secos, esperemos que ao menos ainda corram e bem no que resta deste inverno e primavera.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura máxima de 12,4°C
Mínima de 6,4°C
Atual de 8,7°C
71% HR 
1024 hPa 
.........
Espero sinceramente que o sul tenha boa chuva nas próximas semanas ( até porque estou confiante num março melhor do que os meses anteriores)
.........
Dados da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Boa noite,
Por Monchique céu limpo 
Temp.atual de 7,4°C
79% HR 
1025 hPa 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,
Céu muito nublado 
Máxima já atingida  13,4°C
Temperatura atual de 12,7°C
1024 hPa 
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 09:44)

Bom dia ,
Enquanto no norte e centro chove 
Aqui no sul céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,0°C
Atual de 12,7°C
78% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Bom dia,
Em Portalegre o dia segue nublado mas daqui para sul nota-se perfeitamente mais claridade no céu. Algum nevoeiro de manhã e nada mais a acrescentar. 
As temperaturas têm sido amenas.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

Não desesperem e aproveitem o bom tempo...enquanto dura! Eu já encomendei o navio não vá a canoa não ser suficiente

Por enquanto segue o tempo de Primavera ontem e hoje bem amenos mas já tivemos dias nais quentes no final de Janeiro. É a nossa recepção à volta ao Algarve com direito a neve e tudo ( do branco das amendoeiras claro)

*#Joselamego#* em Mochique não há disso...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

joralentejano disse:


> *Alentejo: Agricultores desesperam pela água que não cai. Presidente da AADP deixa alerta: “Se não chover a sério em Fevereiro e Março, o próximo verão vai ser uma catástrofe e a água vai acabar”*
> 
> A presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre (AADP) alertou hoje que se “não chover a sério em Fevereiro e Março, o próximo verão vai ser uma catástrofe e a água vai acabar”.
> 
> ...


Ninguém quer saber da agricultura uma vez que numa economia global não faltará comida no prato desde que haja dinheiro para a comprar. Com o turismo em altas as prioridades agora são outras...aqui no Algarve ainda não vi ninguém deixar de regar a relva e os campos de golfe...

Entretanto parece que temos a cavalaria a caminho ( depressões a baixar em latitude) vamos ver no que dá...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2018 às 16:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Ninguém quer saber da agricultura uma vez que numa economia global não faltará comida no prato desde que haja dinheiro para a comprar. Com o turismo em altas as prioridades agora são outras...aqui no Algarve ainda não vi ninguém deixar de regar a relva e os campos de golfe...
> 
> Entretanto parece que temos a cavalaria a caminho ( depressões a baixar em latitude) vamos ver no que dá...


Se isto continuar assim, as belas paisagens que o nosso país tem e que chamam à atenção para o turismo, vão sendo destruídas. O Alentejo é pouco valorizado por todos aqueles que estejam no governo seja em que circunstância for, mas isso não é novidade. Se realmente se tivesse amor ao país, não se desvalorizava nenhuma região e mesmo que não se pudesse fazer nada, respondia à carta dos agricultores, como é este o caso. São estas coisas que me dão tristeza, e é só disto que temos por cá. A economia de Portugal tem como base o turismo porque de resto, não tem mais nada e grande parte dos seus encantos vão desaparecendo com o tempo, mas pronto, desde que as praias não desapareçam, está tudo bem, até um dia! Só mesmo quando já é tarde demais, é que abrem os olhos.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

Por aqui, o céu já limpou totalmente. O vento continua nulo como aliás, tem estado o dia todo. 
Sigo com *9,9°C* e 77% hr


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Boas,
Mais um dia sem história, nublado e sem se ver o sol, dias chatos estes
Temperatura esteve amena, tendo em conta a época.


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 19:50)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,0°C
Máxima de 17,2°C ( achei elevada para aqui )
Atual de 10,4°C
83% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Não desesperem e aproveitem o bom tempo...enquanto dura! Eu já encomendei o navio não vá a canoa não ser suficiente
> 
> Por enquanto segue o tempo de Primavera ontem e hoje bem amenos mas já tivemos dias nais quentes no final de Janeiro. É a nossa recepção à volta ao Algarve com direito a neve e tudo ( do branco das amendoeiras claro)
> 
> *#Joselamego#* em Mochique não há disso...



Pior, já houve em Janeiro de 2005 choveu 0 mm, por isso, todos os meses têm caído cerca de 20 mm, na zona que eu moro, Janeiro não foi mau de todo, até foi o mais chuvoso até agora, nalgumas zonas. 

Belas paisagens do nosso Algarve na Eurosport 2 amanhã, a paisagem vai ser maravilhosa com o contra-relógio na zona de Lagoa passando pelo Carvoeiro, um belo postal e com sol à mistura. Digo 
mais, ainda bem, que não chove que Domingo vou ao Malhão ver o grande pelotão da nossa volta.  

Com a equipa da Sky a dominar a etapa de hoje, o céu só podia estar azul. 

@joselamego ,  viste o pelotão duma verdadeira volta ou perdeste a oportunidade, embora prefiras mais o medronho, mas prepara-te para no 1º fim de semana de Março tens aí a Feira dos Enchidos  e lá para Abril vem o Festival do Medronho, lá apanha uma piela. Por isso, só boas razões para aproveitares o sol algarvio. 



trovoadas disse:


> Ninguém quer saber da agricultura uma vez que numa economia global não faltará comida no prato desde que haja dinheiro para a comprar. Com o turismo em altas as prioridades agora são outras...aqui no Algarve ainda não vi ninguém deixar de regar a relva e os campos de golfe...
> 
> Entretanto parece que temos a cavalaria a caminho ( depressões a baixar em latitude) vamos ver no que dá...



Nos hipermercados e supermercados, o que não falta é comida (batatas, grelos, couves, etc).  As minhas favas até gostam deste tempo, estão carregadinhas de flor e nem as reguei ainda, estão habituadas ao deserto. 


Por aqui, dia de sol.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 10.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2018 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pior, já houve em Janeiro de 2005 choveu 0 mm, por isso, todos os meses têm caído cerca de 20 mm, na zona que eu moro, Janeiro não foi mau de todo, até foi o mais chuvoso até agora, nalgumas zonas.
> 
> Belas paisagens do nosso Algarve na Eurosport 2 amanhã, a paisagem vai ser maravilhosa com o contra-relógio na zona de Lagoa passando pelo Carvoeiro, um belo postal e com sol à mistura. Digo
> mais, ainda bem, que não chove que Domingo vou ao Malhão ver o grande pelotão da nossa volta.
> ...


Olá Algarvio 
Tiveste praticamente a mesma mínima e máxima do que eu aqui em Monchique ...
Eu sei que em março há feira enchidos, já há placard a anunciar ...
A feira do medronho não sabia ..ehhhh
Vou apanhar a piela aí !
Janeiro em Monchique choveu 104 mm
Fevereiro vou com 14,8 mm
......
Não vi a volta, estava a dar aulas, infelizmente perdi !
Mas vi na TV o final , a chegada à Fóia!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo ( enjoa este tempo enfadonho )
Mínima de 8,1°C
Atual de 12,2°C
81% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa: 21,1ºC
Bemposta: 20,1ºC
Beja: 18,8ºC
Amareleja: 20,5ºC
Mértola: 21,7ºC
Marvão: 17,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2018 às 14:57)

Boa Tarde,
Algum nevoeiro e geada hoje de manhã. Entretanto, a tarde segue bastante primaveril com muito sol e temperatura algo alta.
Mínima de* 1,9ºC*

Estão, *20,2ºC* com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 15:28)

Boas,
Estou na praia da Nossa Senhora da Rocha ( Porches)
Céu limpo 
Temp.atual de 17°C









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Final do dia e pôr de sol 
Praia da Marinha (Lagoa )
14°C atuais 




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Monchique 
Dia de céu limpo 
Temp. atual de 9,4°C
Máxima de 16,9°C
89% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2018 às 22:49)

joselamego disse:


> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Esta, tem pinta de ser modelo, só o estilo dela, de pousar para máquina diz tudo.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2018 às 23:41)

Captei o momento exato ! Foi sorte e paciência ....Ela gosta de poisar para a foto ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2018 às 13:16)

Boas,
O dia de ontem teve uma boa amplitude térmica:
Máx:* 21,8ºC*
Min: *1,9ºC*

Hoje, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro. Há mais nebulosidade mas a temperatura continua bem amena.
Mínima de *2,5ºC*
E com este ambiente primaveril já estão a aparecer as cegonhas:




Ontem também já vi algumas andorinhas.

Sigo então com *16,7ºC *e vento nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui. OURO 
*15,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje diferente de ontem
Céu com muitas nuvens e mais fresco ...
Algum vento 
Ameaça chuva, mas não sei se cairá alguma ! 
Mínima de 7,8°C
Atual de 15,5°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
72% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite ,
Neste momento céu muito nublado e algum vento ....
Na serra está nevoeiro .
Máxima de 15,8°C
Mínima de 7,8°C
Temp.atual de 11,4°C
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 13:32)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 8,7°C
Temp.atual de 16,7°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
48% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

Céu agora parcialmente nublado 
Temp.atual de 16,0°C
56% HR 
Bolo de chocolate com medronho ( quem quer ? ) 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 18:54)

Boa noite,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 17,0°C
Atual de 12,7°C
1020 hPa 
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 12:39)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,9°C
Temp.atual de 15,7°C
41% HR 
1020 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

Boas,
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Máxima de 16,7°C
Atual de 14°C
58% HR 
1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2018 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC

Os modelos vão dançando 
o sol vai reinando
a chuva vai escasseando
e a seca vai minando.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens.
> 
> Máxima: 18.3ºC
> mínima: 9.1ºC
> ...




A seca vai minando 
Mas a chuva está caminhando 
Para regar a tugalândia !
........
Céu limpo 
Temp.atual de 10,9°C
61% HR 
1020 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

Boas Noites,
Algumas árvores já vão florescendo com estas temperaturas amenas. Aqui em Arronches ainda não vi nenhuma, mas em Portalegre já, visto ser uma zona menos fria de noite. Hoje, a nebulosidade e o vento fizeram com que a temperatura mínima não descesse tanto.
Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *6,1ºC*

Agora não está frio nenhum, estão *7,7ºC* com uma ligeira brisa. 
60% hr


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,8°C
Atual de 15,2°C
52% HR 
1019 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu limpo
Máxima de *18,1ºC*
Mínima de *9,8ºC*
Temperatura atual de *14,3ºC*
55% Hr
1016 hPa


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde,
Dia de céu limpo e bastante ameno, grande amplitude térmica, típica de primavera! Durante a tarde ainda cresceram alguns cumulus a fazer lembrar os dias de calor, no verão.
Máx: *21,5ºC*
Min: *1,8ºC
*
Tatual: *11,2ºC*

A estação que seguia para saber os dados de precipitação voltou a ficar on. Vem mesmo a tempo, espero que não se vá abaixo outra vez.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Por Cuba máxima do ano com 20.8ºC (era 18.6ºC já por três dias). As minimas também tem sido brandas durante estes dias... sabe bem mas como ainda não é tempo este calor excessivo pode não ser bom.
De resto não houve nada de relevante a relatar... aguardo com bastante expectativa a próxima semana. Não espero milagres, mas cada mm é benvindo.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

Tal é a ventania de Nordeste que para aqui vai, assobia por todo o lado. 
Sigo com *10,9ºC* e 47% hr, pois claro. Precisa-se de humidade urgentemente, ansioso pela próxima semana!!


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite ,
Também estou ansioso pela chuva z chuva, chuva, chuva, chuva, chuva !!!
Temperatura atual de 12,1°C
65% HR
Pressão a 1016 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (21 Fev 2018 às 08:52)

Janeiro e Fevereiro mais frios que anos anteriores, pode ser sinal que isto esta ja a mudar. Ha anos que temos o anticiclone estavel a nossa latitude e levamos com dorsais africanas. Cheira-me que isto ja mudou e vai mudar ainda mais.


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 8,8°C
Atual de 15,6°C
50% HR 
1012 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Boa noite, 
Dia de céu limpo 
Máxima de 17,4°C
Atual de 11,3°C
65% HR 
1009 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

frederico disse:


> Janeiro e Fevereiro mais frios que anos anteriores, pode ser sinal que isto esta ja a mudar. Ha anos que temos o anticiclone estavel a nossa latitude e levamos com dorsais africanas. Cheira-me que isto ja mudou e vai mudar ainda mais.


Obrigado pelo comentário! Podes detalhar mais? Muito obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

_________
Boas,
Vento de Nordeste para dar e vender por cá desde ontem! Intensificou-se por volta das 22h, ainda acalmou durante a madrugada mas de manhã voltou a intensificar-se, e assim continua, assobia bem nas janelas. Segundo o ARPEGE, só durante a madrugada é que deverá diminuir de intensidade. De resto, mais nada a relatar. 
Sigo com *9,4ºC *e 40% hr


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo , estrelado ...
Temp.atual de 10,2°C
56% HR 
1010 hPa 
..............
Amanhã vou para uma visita de estudo a Lisboa ( com os alunos dos oitavos anos ).
Vamos à zona de Belém !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia,
Já a caminho de Lisboa ( visita de estudo )
Mínima de 6,6°C
56% HR 
1010 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Fev 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Pelo Alto Alentejo, tempo estável, sem nuvens, pouco vento e temperaturas um pouco mais frescas relativamente às manhãs de segunda e terça.
Agora, em Arronches, uns 10 ºC / 12 ºC. Vamos esperar pelas novidades da próxima semana e que o fluxo de oeste seja estável e constante, pois bem precisamos de chuva como "de pão para a boca".


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 17:24)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia ameno, com algum vento mas não tanto como ontem. Bom para um passeio, e descobrir locais novos. O vento diminui de intensidade de madrugada e a mínima ainda foi baixa.
Algumas fotos tiradas do ponto mais alto aqui das redondezas.
Para os lados de Portalegre, com a serra:





Era visível a cidade:




Para SSE:




Visível o inicio da barragem com alguma água, proveniente do rio:




E por fim, a vila:




__________
Máx: *16,7ºC*
Min: *0,9ºC*

Tatual: *13,5ºC
*
Venha a chuva!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Mais um dia ameno, com algum vento mas não tanto como ontem. Bom para um passeio, e descobrir locais novos. O vento diminui de intensidade de madrugada e a mínima ainda foi baixa.
> Algumas fotos tiradas do ponto mais alto aqui das redondezas.
> Para os lados de Portalegre, com a serra:
> ...


Que belas foros! Parabéns! O Alentejo é sempre lindo...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que belas foros! Parabéns! O Alentejo é sempre lindo...


Muito Obrigado!!  É verdade, só é pena a escassez de chuva que temos tido. Que venha muita a partir da próxima semana, estamos cá para a receber!


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Boa noite ,
Segunda a minha AAP da estação Netatmo ( estive todo o dia numa visita de estudo a Lisboa) 
.............
Máxima de 17,5°C
Mínima de 6,6°C
Atual de 9,4°C
44% HR
1008 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Mais um dia ameno, com algum vento mas não tanto como ontem. Bom para um passeio, e descobrir locais novos. O vento diminui de intensidade de madrugada e a mínima ainda foi baixa.
> Algumas fotos tiradas do ponto mais alto aqui das redondezas.
> Para os lados de Portalegre, com a serra:
> ...



Belas fotos da zona de Arronches, é das poucas zonas do Alentejo onde nunca devo ter ido! 

Apesar de tudo a região ainda vai mostrando uns belos tons de verde! Esperemos que a chuva que se avizinha seja generosa.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia !
Sol 
Mínima de 6,3°C
1005 hPa 
56% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 09:43)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos da zona de Arronches, é das poucas zonas do Alentejo onde nunca devo ter ido!
> 
> Apesar de tudo a região ainda vai mostrando uns belos tons de verde! Esperemos que a chuva que se avizinha seja generosa.


Muito Obrigado!! É uma zona que vale a pena visitar, no fim de semana para relaxar, aliás, como todo o Alentejo. 
Sim, mas para a altura em que estamos é muito pouco, as zonas mais verdes são as que estão semeadas, há certos campos que não têm erva nenhuma como se pode observar em algumas fotos. Pode ser que esta chuva, melhore muito a situação nesse sentido, no que diz respeito às barragens é que é mais difícil mas se chover muito o mês todo, pode ser que também melhore. 
_________
Bom dia,
 Por cá a mínima foi de* -0,4°C*
Devido ao vento não desceu mais, mas havia alguma geada junto ao rio.

Agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 11:35)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Temp.atual de 16°C
......
Vou hoje até Gondomar e Lamego 
Regresso domingo 
......
Boa semana a próxima em perspetiva de chuva !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Mais um dia ameno, com algum vento mas não tanto como ontem. Bom para um passeio, e descobrir locais novos. O vento diminui de intensidade de madrugada e a mínima ainda foi baixa.
> Algumas fotos tiradas do ponto mais alto aqui das redondezas.
> Para os lados de Portalegre, com a serra:
> ...



Excelentes fotos!!!  Faço-te um desafio: dentro de três semanas, volta a tirar fotos dessa localização  Creio que irás ter gratas surpresas.

Bom dia

Por Arronches, outra manhã de sol e sem nuvens, mas bem fria e ventosa logo à minha chegada ao trabalho. Agora, o vento continuo a arrisco uma temperatura em redor dos 12 ºC.
E como diz o @joralentejano Venha a chuva!!!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Excelentes fotos!!!  Faço-te um desafio: dentro de três semanas, volta a tirar fotos dessa localização  Creio que irás ter gratas surpresas.


Muito Obrigado!!  Assim espero, e daqui a umas semanas lá estarei novamente para apreciar a paisagem mais verdejante, típica da época.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 13:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado!!  Assim espero, e daqui a umas semanas lá estarei novamente para apreciar a paisagem mais verdejante, típica da época.


Voçês são fantásticos, adoro a vossa dinâmica!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (23 Fev 2018 às 14:52)

Eu estou pelos Açores, São Miguel, para umas mini férias até domingo! Prometo soprar daqui para que se confirme a chuva que se prevê (GFS atira 130mm nesta última saida para Cuba, começa a ser um valor impressionante...)

Pela minha estação vejo que por Cuba humidade continua muito baixa (35%). De resto tudo igual. Aguardemos!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 14:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Voçês são fantásticos, adoro a vossa dinâmica!


Obrigado, temos de ser mesmo assim! 
__________
O dia por aqui, segue com céu limpo e algum vento de leste fresco. Sigo com *15,2ºC* e apenas 25% de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

Já vou a caminho do norte de comboio ....
Foto da APP da estação Netatmo de Monchique 
Dados em tempo real ....





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2018 às 23:29)

Boas,
Máxima de *16,1ºC*
Agora vai arrefecendo bem com *-0,5ºC *(atual mínima). O vento é nulo mas já apareceu algumas vezes, daí não estar mais baixa, o costume portanto!


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 00:50)

Boas,
Dados da App Netatmo 
Monchique :
Máxima de 17°C
Atual de 7,3°C
61% HR 
1004 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 09:25)

Bom dia 
Dados da app da estação Netatmo 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2018 às 11:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado pelo comentário! Podes detalhar mais? Muito obrigado!



Em Dezembro de 2009 o NAO virou a durante muitos meses tivemos jet e depressoes a nossa latitude, o que ocorre ciclicamente mas e cada vez menos frequente. Depois nao posso precisar bem o momento mas algures em 2012 deixas de ter actividade a sudoeste da Peninsula. O Anticiclone fica a nossa latitude persistemente. A partir de Abril de 2017 impede ate a passagem de frente para a Franca, e as poucas que passam contornam-no a  Norte e vao cair a leste dos Montes Ibericos. Sem periodos de NAO negativo o Algarve e o Alentejo teriam precipitacoes medias inferiores a 400 ou mesmo 350 mm. Sao anos como 1989, 1996 ou 2010 que normalizam as medias. Agora os modelos apontam a viragem, finalmente havera actividade a sudoeste de Sagres.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima mais baixa do ano e deve ficar por aqui, os meses anteriores foram secos e mesmo em termos de frio não foram nada de especial.
Foi então de* -4,3ºC*

Agora sigo com *16,3ºC* e vão surgindo alguns cumulus. O céu estão meio esbranquiçado, há também alguma poeira.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Fev 2018 às 16:43)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Pela Manta Rota a mínima foi de 4.8°C
A máxima de 16.5°C

Está uma brisa constante de Sul/SW com velocidade de 10kms/h.

Sobre a serra esta brisa húmida já deu para formar alguma nebulosidade orográfica


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

Boas,
Depois de uma tarde bastante agradável, ao final do dia, o céu já apresentava alguma nebulosidade que se formou durante a tarde no interior alentejano:
Sinal de que a atmosfera se começa a tornar mais instável 





Máxima de *17,5ºC*

Agora estão* 8,7ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu com períodos de alguma nebulosidade e nada mais. Davam alguma pinguinha, os modelos mas nada disso.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 5.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

Boa noite 
Dados da estação de Monchique 
Máxima de 15,5°C
Atual de 8,1°C
76% HR 
1009 hPa 
( APP Netatmo )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (25 Fev 2018 às 08:00)

A estação de Cacela deveria chegar ao final de fevereiro com perto de 400 mm nem 150 acumulou que se abram agora os Céus e venha um dilúvio de proporções bíblicas pois estão para trás 6 anos secos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 09:26)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Cacela deveria chegar ao final de fevereiro com perto de 400 mm nem 150 acumulou que se abram agora os Céus e venha um dilúvio de proporções bíblicas pois estão para trás 6 anos secos.


De facto é preciso muita chuva mas esses dilúvios também têm consequências graves...


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia 
Estou na estação de porto / Campanhã, a caminho de fazer a viagem de comboio até o destino de Monchique ....
Segundo a APP da estação Netatmo 
Mínima de 8,2°C
Atual de 13°C
72% HR 
Pressão a 1011 hPa  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Fev 2018 às 11:18)

Boas,

A reportar da Torre Fundeira, Belver com a mínima a chegar aos -0,1°C. A manhã segue com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Cacela deveria chegar ao final de fevereiro com perto de 400 mm nem 150 acumulou que se abram agora os Céus e venha um dilúvio de proporções bíblicas pois estão para trás 6 anos secos.



6 anos secos aonde? Em Cacela, o último ano hidrológico acabou com 557 mm, foi perfeitamente normal. Aliás, Tavira acabou com quase 600 mm. Não, fosse a precipitação ter falhado a partir de Abril até Setembro e podia ter sido ainda melhor.

Aliás, o último ano hidrológico, não foi seco no Algarve foi um ano normal em todo o Algarve, desde de Abril é que tem chovido abaixo da média. Março e Fevereiro do ano passado, foram meses acima da média no Algarve, até a barragem de Odeleite fez descargas. Por isso, não foi um ano seco.

Aliás, este período de seca, no Algarve não houve valores idênticos à seca de 2004/2005, nem vai haver..

Entre 1 de Outubro de 2004 e 30 de Setembro de 2005, Faro acumulou 151 mm, se não viesse chuva até 31 de Março, é que os valores seriam piores durante o último ano, mas dado as previsões de chuva para as próximas semanas, esse cenário vai todo por água abaixo, a pior seca no Algarve até agora é do ano 2004/2005.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

Rio Sado 
Primeira camada de nuvens 
18°C
Tirada do comboio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (25 Fev 2018 às 17:07)

Boas,

Estive hoje á hora de almoço em Setúbal, estavam 19/20º e na Figueirinha já sabia bem apanhar sol mas protegendo a cabeça.
Para Oeste já se via muita neblosidade.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Boa noite,
Monchique 
Máxima de 16,1°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Atual de 10,9°C
74% HR 
1011 hPa 
Amanhã já começa a chuva no Algarve e estende se até ao norte !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2018 às 19:23)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia a convidar para um passeio, hoje foi pela barragem. 
Algumas fotos:








E um bonito pôr do sol:
















________
Máx: *19,2ºC*
Min: *-1,6ºC*

Agora estão *8,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 19:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a convidar para um passeio, hoje foi pela barragem.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Parabéns! Excelentes fotos !
 A partir de amanhã e as chuvas dos próximas dias vai fazer com que o  teu rio suba!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

joselamego disse:


> Parabéns! Excelentes fotos !
> A partir de amanhã e as chuvas dos próximas dias vai fazer com que o  teu rio suba!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado! 
Assim espero, que seja!


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2018 às 00:03)

noite fresca...
bastante humidade do ar. 

nota-se já o ar de chuva que não deve tardar.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 00:40)

Boas, 
Por Monchique humidade alta ,sinal de chuva a caminho
Muitas nuvens já a começar cobrir os céus ...
Temperatura atual de 10,3°C
87% HR 
1009 hPa 
A partir das 10 h já deverá começar chover !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2018 às 07:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a convidar para um passeio, hoje foi pela barragem.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> ...


Belas fotos, um abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 08:00)

Bom dia a todos, em especial ao pessoal do sul do país que é o 1º contemplado com a boa da chuva!   Já se vê no radar a chuva ao largo e a imagem de satélite tb está impressionante...


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia para todos

Muitas nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado, temperatura amena comparada com as últimas madrugadas e estamos finalmente à espera do elemento essencial. Ela que venha e que dura durante muitos dias.
Agora em Arronches, uns 10 ºC e na expectativa dada a maravilha que se vê no satélite.
@joselamego está para breve em Monchique


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Fev 2018 às 09:09)

Boa semana a todos com a tão desejada chuva!
Por Cuba 12.8º actuais com 64% HR ainda mas o vento já acima dos 30km/h (rajada 45km/h).
Ela aí vem


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 09:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia para todos
> 
> Muitas nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado, temperatura amena comparada com as últimas madrugadas e estamos finalmente à espera do elemento essencial. Ela que venha e que dura durante muitos dias.
> Agora em Arronches, uns 10 ºC e na expectativa dada a maravilha que se vê no satélite.
> @joselamego está para breve em Monchique


Bom dia Dias Miguel, 
Já recebi aviso do rainviewer
Está quase aqui a chegar  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 09:18)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Belas fotos, um abraço.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Muito obrigado!  Abraço


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, o dia começou com alguma geada.
Mínima de* -0,3°C*

Agora em Portalegre, muito vento de Nordeste e algumas nuvens altas. Temperatura ronda os 12/13°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 09:52)

´


joselamego disse:


> Bom dia Dias Miguel,
> Já recebi aviso do rainviewer
> Está quase aqui a chegar
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


O radar já mostra aguaceiros em Monchique...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 09:53)

Boas,
Já chuvisca em Monchique 
Iupiiii
Começa o tão dia esperado !

12,3°C
63% HR 
Pressão a 1005 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 09:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ´
> 
> O radar já mostra aguaceiros em Monchique...


Já chuvisca 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

Chuva fraca para já 
Temperatura em descida 
11,5°C
0,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Fev 2018 às 10:40)

Bom dia pessoal!!
Já chove por Olhão!! 

Hoje é o primeiro dia do inverno à antiga que se aproxima!!!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 10:59)

Chuva agora moderada 
11,3°C
Vamos ver os acumulados ao longo do dia 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 11:20)

Continua 
0,8 mm acumulado 
Temperatura desce 
10,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Fev 2018 às 11:31)

Pela Boavista dos Pinheiros o vento aumentou bastante. Vamos a ver se a chuvinha chega cá


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia a convidar para um passeio, hoje foi pela barragem.
> Algumas fotos:
> 
> ...



Registos fantásticos , parabéns seria engraçado fazeres esse passeio daqui por duas semanas para registares e partilhares as diferenças aqui com a malta


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 11:48)

Boas,
Continua a chuva moderada 
Meu pluviômetro assinala 1,5 mm
Temperatura de 10,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:50)

Quarteira e Faro já estão a levar com chuva mais forte...


----------



## vamm (26 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

E a abençoada já chegou


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 11:58)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Continua a chuva moderada
> Meu pluviômetro assinala 1,5 mm
> Temperatura de 10,5°C
> ...



Primeiro milímetro de muitos!


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2018 às 13:24)

Frente muito dissipada por aqui


----------



## comentador (26 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

Boa tarde! Em Alvalade Sado já chove! Agora sim, já anima! Isto estava a ficar mesmo no limite dos limites, com os solos 100% secos e as plantas a entrarem em decadência!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 13:41)

Depois de uma pausa, a chuva regressa 
1,8 mm acumulados 
11,0°C
87% HR 
1003 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos fantásticos , parabéns seria engraçado fazeres esse passeio daqui por duas semanas para registares e partilhares as diferenças aqui com a malta


Muito Obrigado!!  Assim o farei, espero encontrar diferenças significativas.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde,
Uma pessoa, vai ver os acumulados previstos e depara-se com isto :






Estão bons acumulados garantidos. A ver se é desta que o Rio Caia enche! 
_____________
Por Arronches, céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado e o vento a intensificar-se de SE.
Tatual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Fev 2018 às 14:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Uma pessoa, vai ver os acumulados previstos e depara-se com isto :
> 
> 
> ...


Também me tenho espantado com os valores que vejo... Acredito que se estão previstos 200mm podem ocorrer "apenas" 100mm nalguma zona... Mas quem pode ficar chateado com 100mm em 10 dias depois do último ano?
Por Cuba começou agora a acumular depois de algum chuvisco... 12.9ºC e 81% HR - 0.25mm para já...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Também me tenho espantado com os valores que vejo... Acredito que se estão previstos 200mm podem ocorrer "apenas" 100mm nalguma zona... Mas quem pode ficar chateado com 100mm em 10 dias depois do último ano?
> Por Cuba começou agora a acumular depois de algum chuvisco... 12.9ºC e 81% HR - 0.25mm para já...


Depois de estarmos imensos meses abaixo da média, 100mm em muitos locais em pouco mais de 1 semana é excelente. Os modelos não param de pôr precipitação, se tudo isto se concretizar, irá minimizar a seca, disso não há dúvidas. Tendo em conta aquilo que temos tido, só por estar a chover, já é suficiente para estarmos felizes. E desta vez, não é só 2 ou 3 dias, o que ainda é melhor!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
11,0°C
Acumulado 2,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

Desde as 13h que não cai uma pinga  e ficou um ar gelado


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 16:36)

Cai bem 
Acumulado de 7,0 mm
11,7°C
Pressão a 1002 hPa 
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Boas,
Aqui ainda não caiu uma pinga, pelo radar deve estar para breve.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 17:06)

Aqui vão os acumulados até 17.01 h





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2018 às 17:16)

Dilúvio em Tavira.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 17:17)

Dilúvio em Monchique 
O céu desabou !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

Já quase "amarelinho" mesmo ai por cima,


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

Já parou deve ter deixado o dia a 10 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

Começou finalmente a chover por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

Uauuu...
Até fiquei de boca aberta ...
Só hoje ( até agora)  chove de forma moderada , mas à pouco era forte !
Acumulado de 20,2 mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (26 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Boas, por estas bandas, por enquanto muito fraco aguardo pelo início da noite!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Boas,
Já parou de chover em Monchique 
Acumulados de 22,8
Não contava com tanto !
Agora só vai voltar chover amanhã !
12,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 18:09)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Já parou de chover em Monchique
> Acumulados de 22,8
> Não contava com tanto !
> ...


Hoje ganhas a taça!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje ganhas a taça!


Mesmo!
E ainda faltam os próximos dias ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (26 Fev 2018 às 18:33)

Já chove em Vila Velha de Ródão (é mesmo água, não é espuma!)


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 18:41)

Chuva moderada neste momento com *11,6ºC*
A máxima foi de *19,5ºC
*
*EDIT(18:45): *chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## comentador (26 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Aqui em Alvalade pouco choveu, 1 mm. Aqui as previsões falharam, e não me convence que vai chover alguma coisa de jeito, isto deve ser mais uma grande barretada nas previsões dos modelos. O tempo não está de chuva!!!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 19:04)

Enganei me 
Volta a chover neste momento 
11,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

comentador disse:


> Aqui em Alvalade pouco choveu, 1 mm. Aqui as previsões falharam, e não me convence que vai chover alguma coisa de jeito, isto deve ser mais uma grande barretada nas previsões dos modelos. O tempo não está de chuva!!!


Calma! Vai chover mais quarta, quinta e sexta!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2018 às 19:15)

2,4mm


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 19:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 2,4mm


Nós próximos dias os acumulados irão subir...É preciso ter paciência !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (26 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

Que cheirinho tão bom a terra molhada!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

A estação de referência acumulou *1.2mm*. 
O eco amarelo passou mais a sul, mesmo por cima de Arronches e choveu bastante durante uns 10 minutos, o acumulado deve andar à volta dos 3/4mm como previsto.
Amanhã sim, lá para a noite deverá chegar a chuva mais persistente.

*11ºC* e 90% hr


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

Boas,
Neste momento chuviscos 
23,2 mm
11,5°C
94% HR 
Pressão a 1004 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

Por Portalegre continuam alguns chuviscos, mas já deu para molhar, pois a corridinha às 18h foi bem regada. Que maravilha sentir a chuva cair em cima de nós


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:26)




----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Essa foto é de agora? Estranho nao ter chovido e ja estar assim erva tão alta...isso é o que ira ficar umas semanas depois destas chuvadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

miguel disse:


> Essa foto é de agora? Estranho nao ter chovido e ja estar assim erva tão alta...isso é o que ira ficar umas semanas depois destas chuvadas



Esta herdade tem publicado fotos do seu montado várias vezes por semana, até para acompanharem o cresecimento do prado, por aqui também ainda caiu pouca precipitação, e já se nota que as ervas já tem a "cara lavada", só com a humidade superficial.


----------



## vamm (26 Fev 2018 às 20:41)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu muito nublado
> Chuva moderada
> 11,0°C
> ...


Quando vi a publicação, pensei logo “se chove em Monchique, não demora e chega a Odemira”. Dito e feito. Quando passei Odemira pelas 17h30 chovia moderadamente, mas quase a chegar a Reliquias parecia noite! E chovia como quem a derramava. Não esperava nada disto para hoje, mas fico muito feliz por esta amostra que venham os próximos dias! 



comentador disse:


> Aqui em Alvalade pouco choveu, 1 mm. Aqui as previsões falharam, e não me convence que vai chover alguma coisa de jeito, isto deve ser mais uma grande barretada nas previsões dos modelos. O tempo não está de chuva!!!


Epa, essa terra tem um clima muito estranho! Ou bem que faz muito calor ou bem que faz muito frio ou então nem chuva apanha. Não fica assim tão longe de mim... acho mesmo estranho não ter chegado nada aí


----------



## grandeurso (26 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

Como foram os acumulados em Faro e na serra? Há dados?


----------



## JCARL (26 Fev 2018 às 21:06)

Por aqui o evento acabou.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Não começou sequer. A depressão passa amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2018 às 22:35)

grandeurso disse:


> Como foram os acumulados em Faro e na serra? Há dados?



Faro (Cidade) acumulou 4.3 mm.
Alportel acumulou 11.68 mm. 
Benafim no Alto Fica 8.9 mm
Tavira 9.3 mm


----------



## grandeurso (26 Fev 2018 às 22:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faro (Cidade) acumulou 4.3 mm.
> Alportel acumulou 11.68 mm.
> Benafim no Alto Fica 8.9 mm
> Tavira 9.3 mm


Muito obrigado! Onde posso consultar esses dados?


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

Boa noite,
Em Monchique continua os chuviscos !
23,8 mm acumulado 
11,1°C
92% HR 
1006 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

grandeurso disse:


> Muito obrigado! Onde posso consultar esses dados?



A estação de Tavira, podes consultar aqui http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/

Benafim https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDNS51

Alportel https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOBRSDE3

Faro (cidade) https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA103


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

Boa noite ,
Pararam os chuviscos 
Céu com abertas 

Dados de hoje :

Máxima de 12,5°C
Acumulado de 23,8 mm
Mínima de 10,1°C
Atual de 11,0°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

chove bem!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca de madrugada que acumulou *1.9mm*

Agora céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
De madrugada ainda caiu chuvisco, acumulou 0,6 mm
Temperatura mínima de 9,8°C
Atual de 10,5°C
95% HR 
1007 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (27 Fev 2018 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Por Cuba ontem o saldo foi 1.8mm. Esta manhã já caiu um aguaceiro fraco que deixou 0.3mm. Humidade a 99%.
Aguardemos pelo final do dia de hoje.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 10:40)

Bom dia,
Por Monchique já chuvisca
93% HR 
1007 hPa 
11,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 11:04)

Chuva fraca 
0,9 mm acumulados 
11,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (27 Fev 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Por Alvalade céu pouco nublado com muito sol! Sempre do mesmo, nem comento previsões! Ficámos apenas com 1 mm, ontem.


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por Alvalade céu pouco nublado com muito sol! Sempre do mesmo, nem comento previsões! Ficámos apenas com 1 mm, ontem.



Irá concerteza chover, agora os modelos são apenas modelos


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 11:20)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por Alvalade céu pouco nublado com muito sol! Sempre do mesmo, nem comento previsões! Ficámos apenas com 1 mm, ontem.



Calma, o evento ainda nem sequer começou... Ontem foi só um aperitivo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2018 às 12:11)

Por Portalegre, céu prometedor, mas não passa disto mesmo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 12:16)

Por Monchique 
Chove , por vezes moderada 
2,7 mm acumulados 
12,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 12:16)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Por Portalegre, céu prometedor, mas não passa disto mesmo!!!



A madrugada trará bastantes novidades. 

Por Arronches, mais ou menos o mesmo


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

Boas,
Vai chovendo fraco a moderado com algum vento e *14,4ºC*

Não estava à espera de chuva agora, só lá mais para a noite portanto foi uma surpresa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 14:54)

Boa tarde

Em Arronches, voltamos a contar com o elemento líquido nas janelas  Chuva fraca, mas constante desde as 14.30h aproximadamente.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:04)

A chover bem em Monchique 
12,8°C
3,8 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2018 às 15:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A madrugada trará bastantes novidades.
> 
> Por Arronches, mais ou menos o mesmo


Baterias carregadas 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 15:21)

Elah, célula interessante a sul:





Desculpem as antenas  Deve estar a descarregar bem...


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

Chove bem 
Acumulados de 5,5 mm
Descida temperatura 12,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

Jesus, chove muito !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Elah, célula interessante a sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa vai a caminho de Campo Maior 
Mais meia hora e talvez haja movimentação por aqui


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

joselamego disse:


> Jesus, chove muito !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Dá para perceber pelo radar


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 15:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Essa vai a caminho de Campo Maior
> Mais meia hora e talvez haja movimentação por aqui


Sim, deu para perceber, apenas gostei da formação.  vão surgindo células por todo o lado, veremos...


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:45)

Granizo em Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

Chove a cantaros!!! #portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

Acumulado
10,8 mm
12,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 16:00)

Jesus, chove forte ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 16:38)

Chuva moderada agora 
Acumulado de 16,9 mm
12,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 17:27)

Ora chove moderada, ou chuvisca 
12,2°C 
Acumulado de 17,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Começou a chover há cerca de 20 minutos e tem-se vindo a intensificar. Neste momento, chove forte!  E deverá ser para continuar,maravilha!!!
*12,6ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

A chuva mantem-se certinha, as caleiras pingam a fio, assim seguimos no caminho para umas boas regas.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

Olá amigos, 
Já tive um pouco de tudo :
Chuva forte, fraca, chuvisco, granizo !
 Agora esta nevoeiro e chuvisca ....
...............................
Só faltou a Neve 
Vento já há algum ....
Acumulado até agora de 18,1 mm
12,2°C
97% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (27 Fev 2018 às 18:22)

Boa tarde, já chove e estao 12C! Bom  evento a todos.


----------



## vamm (27 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Até agora só deu para molhar o chão e foi a partir das 16h. Passa um aguaceiro rápido de chuva miudinha e pára. Vamos a ver o que a noite traz, porque até agora está muito fraco. Ontem foi um dia melhor 

Não queremos neve (mas até era giro), mas ao menos que chovesse como deve de ser.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 19:06)

Recomeçou a chover 
Chuva moderada 
19,3 mm
12,1°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

E continua , sempre certinha 
Que rico dia de inverno 
20,0 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia quase sem chuva, tirando um aguaceiro forte ao início da tarde, que rendeu 1 mm. Coisa muito pobre, quero uma cut-off.  

Máxima: 18.0 ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm
Ontem: 4 mm

O meteorologista do IPMA , ficou algo almariado com a ondulação no Algarve, nem sabia bem o que dizer, quando disse ondas de 5 metros e que podem chegar a 10 metros de altura máxima, estava um pouco perdido, é estranho a costa sul ter uma ondulação mais poderosa que a costa ocidental. 

O ECM, anda no medronho, esta saída mostra 354 mm no Caldeirão até dia 9.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 19:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quase sem chuva, tirando um aguaceiro forte ao início da tarde, que rendeu 1 mm. Coisa muito pobre, quero uma cut-off.
> 
> Máxima: 18.0 ºC
> mínima: 10.7ºC
> ...


354 mm ?
Jesus, vota medronho nosso 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 19:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quase sem chuva, tirando um aguaceiro forte ao início da tarde, que rendeu 1 mm. Coisa muito pobre, quero uma cut-off.


O melhor ainda está para vir! 


algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM, anda no medronho, esta saída mostra 354 mm no Caldeirão até dia 9.


O GFS prevê 223mm, não haja dúvida que todas as serras vão acumular bastante precipitação. Veja-se no caso do @joselamego tem tido acumulados significativos e ainda mal começou isto.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

joralentejano disse:


> O melhor ainda está para vir!
> 
> O GFS prevê 223mm, não haja dúvida que todas as serras vão acumular bastante precipitação. Veja-se no caso do @joselamego tem tido acumulados significativos e ainda mal começou isto.


É normal, basta vires de Arronches até aqui por exemplo e notas logo as diferenças
Vai chovendo, mas o melhor estará para vir


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> É normal, basta vires de Arronches até aqui por exemplo e notas logo as diferenças


Vou todos os dias Noto as diferenças nesta situações, na inversão térmica, nos nevoeiros. Enfim, Portalegre está a 21km mas é um mundo diferente. No que diz respeito à precipitação, pode cair muita na serra que vem cá parar na mesma.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

joralentejano disse:


> O melhor ainda está para vir!
> 
> O GFS prevê 223mm, não haja dúvida que todas as serras vão acumular bastante precipitação. Veja-se no caso do @joselamego tem tido acumulados significativos e ainda mal começou isto.


E continua sempre a cair, certinha ...
Vai ser um evento e popa ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2018 às 20:08)

Bela chuvada agora.
O vento também já vai assobiando, pode chegar até aos 100kms/h nas terras altas.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

Chuva moderada persistente, o vento também se vai intensificando.
*5.1mm *


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

joralentejano disse:


> O melhor ainda está para vir!
> 
> O GFS prevê 223mm, não haja dúvida que todas as serras vão acumular bastante precipitação. Veja-se no caso do @joselamego tem tido acumulados significativos e ainda mal começou isto.



Os modelos tem estado certinhos, tem chovido aquilo que deram, tanto ontem como hoje.  Tendo, em conta, que os modelos mostram cerca de 80 a 100 mm para aqui, até ao final de 5ª feira. Diria, que pode chover em 2 dias, o que choveu em 5 meses. 

@joselamego , tem a torneira da água ligada ao pluviómetro daí os acumulados que tem.  

A estação Faro (Aeroporto) só teve 0.1 mm ontem.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2018 às 20:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva moderada persistente, o vento também se vai intensificando.
> *5.1mm *


Nada mau... agora para a noite deve acumular mais.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos tem estado certinhos, tem chovido aquilo que deram, tanto ontem como hoje.  Tendo, em conta, que os modelos mostram cerca de 80 a 100 mm para aqui, até ao final de 5ª feira. Diria, que pode chover em 2 dias, o que choveu em 5 meses.
> 
> @joselamego , tem a torneira da água ligada ao pluviómetro daí os acumulados que tem.
> 
> A estação Faro (Aeroporto) só teve 0.1 mm ontem.


E chove e chove 
Que rica noite 
Vai acumulando com nevoeiro cerrado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 20:47)

Chove moderada por aqui mas parece estar já a acabar 
2mm acumulados


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

Escrevo a mensagem 4000 da melhor maneira 
Chuva forte!
*6.3mm *


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Chuva a parar, tudo dissipado aqui no Baixo Alentejo. 
2mm em Serpa
Marvão já com 12mm
tamos condenados


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Dados agora de Monchique 
Acumulado de 22,4 mm







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 20:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chuva a parar, tudo dissipado aqui no Baixo Alentejo.
> 2mm em Serpa
> Marvão já com 12mm
> tamos condenados



A chuva parou?
Estamos condenados? Vai chover nos próximos 8 dias, com acumulados no Alentejo entre os 70/80 e os 200 mm nos próximos tempos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

meteo disse:


> A chuva parou?
> Estamos condenados? Vai chover nos próximos 8 dias, com acumulados no Alentejo entre os 70/80 e os 200 mm nos próximos tempos.


era bom era, ontem 2mm hoje outros 2mm já não acredito nisso


----------



## meteo (27 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> era bom era, ontem 2mm hoje outros 2mm já não acredito nisso



As previsões davam para aí 30 mm até à tarde de hoje?

Prevê-se os melhores acumulados a partir da noite/madrugada de hoje.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

meteo disse:


> As previsões davam para aí 30 mm até à tarde de hoje?
> 
> Prevê-se os melhores acumulados a partir da noite/madrugada de hoje.


olhando para o radar nem aos 10mm vou chegar....


----------



## vamm (27 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> olhando para o radar nem aos 10mm vou chegar....


É preciso é calma! Eu também fiquei desanimada por a chuva ter andado no norte o dia todo e o nosso Alentejo sempre ali com um repelente no mapa. Mas ela está a chegar... e aqui já chegou, como se nota bem nessa imagem, tocadinha a vento e tudo. Vamos aguardar que a dona Emma vem aí a rebentar


----------



## JCARL (27 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Por Vila Velha de Ródão continua a chover bem (certinha e intensidade interessante).
Não me atrevi a por esta mensagem no "Interior Norte e Centro", por estão todos completamente vidrados na neve.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

por Serpa pouquissima chuva
não sou pessimista, sou realista
nem aos 50mm vamos chegar aqui até dia 8


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quase sem chuva, tirando um aguaceiro forte ao início da tarde, que rendeu 1 mm. Coisa muito pobre, quero uma cut-off.
> 
> Máxima: 18.0 ºC
> mínima: 10.7ºC
> ...



Fraquinho...Em Dezembro de 2009 em pouco mais de 2 semanas a estação do Snirh de São Brás foi aos 400mm. Nessa altura tivemos um arranque fortíssimo com um evento de quase 100mm. Lembro-me que na altura o Gilão deu problemas.

Agora se não chegar-mos aos 200mm vai ficar a desejar... Mas espera aí que o prémio há-de sair algures em Espanha


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 22:17)

Parou de chover agora.
*8.1mm* acumulados. Já choveu bem mas está abaixo do previsto, espero que não se fique por aqui...


----------



## vamm (27 Fev 2018 às 22:22)

Muito vento neste momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Fraquinho...Em Dezembro de 2009 em pouco mais de 2 semanas a estação do Snirh de São Brás foi aos 400mm. Nessa altura tivemos um arranque fortíssimo com um evento de quase 100mm. Lembro-me que na altura o Gilão deu problemas.
> 
> Agora se não chegar-mos aos 200mm vai ficar a desejar... Mas espera aí que o prémio há-de sair algures em Espanha



Tens um username que diz tudo, se fizer trovoadas vai bombar, senão fizer o acumulado será menor.  O Euromilhões saiu na Espanha na passada semana, por isso, agora sai a nós.  Em 2009, foi em 10 dias, começou a 20 de Dezembro.  

Por aqui, já chove.  Tudo dentro dos parâmetros normais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 22:46)

Chove sem parar à horas em Marvão, o acumulado vai já nos 17mm. era disto que o baixo alentejo precisava 
Podem ver em directo aqui: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

Boa noite a todos, 
Monchique 
Dados atuais 
Estação meteorológica Netatmo 
Acumulado já nos 29,9 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (27 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Aparentemente e nas imagens do SAT24 vem mais a caminho. Ainda demora umas boas horas, mas parece bom.


----------



## vamm (27 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

Neste momento estamos no “olho da Emma” 
Nem chuva, nem vento, só um frio do caraças


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2018 às 23:32)

ai Alentejo, Alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

Depois de uma pausa, recomeça a chuviscar. Olhando ao radar e satélite deverá continuar a chover durante a madrugada. É notável no radar o efeito da orografia da serra. 

*11,8ºC*


----------



## vamm (27 Fev 2018 às 23:41)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ai Alentejo, Alentejo


Told yaaa 
Temos um repelente mesmo ali! É triste, mas parece que quanto mais seco, mais empurra a água para longe 
De qualquer das maneiras, o vento voltou e espero acordar com o som da chuva esta noite


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

vamm disse:


> Told yaaa
> Temos um repelente mesmo ali! É triste, mas parece que quanto mais seco, mais empurra a água para longe
> De qualquer das maneiras, o vento voltou e espero acordar com o som da chuva esta noite


Aqui em Monchique chove sempre certinho !
Espero que chova mais aí para Alentejo litoral e interior 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

Chuva intensa puxada a vento


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 00:30)

Boa noite,
acumulados de ontem em Monchique
30,6 mm
Hoje desde a meia noite ( 2,1 mm)
Temperatura de 11,9ºC
98% hr
999 hPa 
Continua a chuva, puxada a vento forte


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2018 às 00:59)

Acompanho o fórum há vários anos, mas praticamente  nunca comentei. No entanto, espero daqui para a frente poder contribuir na observação meteorológica numa zona onde não têm existido registos (Habitante em Vila Viçosa, a estagiar em Elvas e com visitas quase diárias ao concelho do Alandroal).
Apesar de não poder ajudar muito nas medições/registos por não ter estação meteorológica, poderei ajudar na observação visual e registo fotográfico 

Agora sigo com chuva fraca, mas entre a hora de jantar e a meia noite praticamente não choveu.
Não querendo ser negativista, o dia de ontem ficou bastante aquém do esperado aqui na zona com alguns períodos de chuva fraca ao fim do dia, mas apenas alguns *mm *(de acordo com as estações aqui perto de Estremoz, Redondo, Elvas)*. *
Na próxima madrugada deve chover grande parte da noite, mas olhando para o radar do Ipma tenho dúvidas que seja o anunciado pelos modelos. Vamos aguardar


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 01:05)

Boas,
Continua a chuva moderada 
Vento por vezes forte 
Acumulados desde meia noite de 5,9
12,1°C
98% HR 
Pressão a 999 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 01:10)

mais uma macha de chuva que se está a dissipar assim que avança em direcção ao interior do Alentejo.
daqui a pouco a frente passou e nada de chuva significativa 
Pegando na montagem do @rozzo  o fiasco que eu esperava está a prolongar-se pela noite dentro


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 01:14)

Deixo uma foto dos dados atuais da minha estação !
6,7 mm acumulado






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 01:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mais uma macha de chuva que se está a dissipar assim que avança em direcção ao interior do Alentejo.
> daqui a pouco a frente passou e nada de chuva significativa
> Pegando na montagem do @rozzo  o fiasco que eu esperava está a prolongar-se pela noite dentro


Que estranho a chuva desviar - se ou dissipar - se daí ...um fenômeno estranho se passa ! Os modelos previam a esta hora boa chuva para baixo Alentejo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Fev 2018 às 01:19)

Vento moderado pela Manta Rota.

Vai chovendo de forma moderada.

P.S.: Não há paciência para tanta "reclamação" meteorológica.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 05:20)

Carga de água descomunal  até acordei!!! Puxada a bastante vento...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 06:54)

25,6mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia,
Chuva a noite toda mas tem sido bastante intensa na última hora com muito vento. 
A estação de Assumar segue com *15.6mm*
Entretanto nota-se a persistência de ecos mais intensos por cima de Arronches e tem chovido com muita força por isso o acumulado já deverá ser superior a *20mm *por aqui. 
Acumulado notável numa estação em Elvas e a parte mais intensa ainda nem lá chegou, segue com 30.1mm 

Excelente rega por toda a zona


----------



## grandeurso (28 Fev 2018 às 07:11)

Como estou a fazer direta (tenho receio de ficar sem telhado tal é o vento e as previsões do que vem aí) tenho seguido durante a noite as estações pelo sul. E é muito estranho que as estações do redemeteo estejam quase a zero. Serpa tem 0.8... Wtf?


----------



## comentador (28 Fev 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia, por Alvalade Sado caiu apenas 1 mm e bastante vento. Continua tudo seco. É como vos digo, na minha zona não vai ser absolutamente nada. Os factos estão à vista que aqui não chove. E com isto vou regar a minha horta, para ver se as batatas nascem pois a terra está em pó e para ver se o resto das plantas não se perdem.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 07:34)

grandeurso disse:


> Como estou a fazer direta (tenho receio de ficar sem telhado tal é o vento e as previsões do que vem aí) tenho seguido durante a noite as estações pelo sul. E é muito estranho que as estações do redemeteo estejam quase a zero. Serpa tem 0.8... Wtf?


Grande parte do Alentejo teve toda a noite sem chuva, infelizmente! Já aqui no alto Alentejo está tudo dentro do previsto. Pode ser que venha melhor para o restante mas é triste...


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 07:53)

Dei pelo vento e chuva pelas 4h30/5h, mas agora nada além de vento. Até o chão está seco 
Agora é que estão a chegar algumas nuvens mais negras, a ver vamos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 07:55)

*19,9mm* na última hora em Estremoz.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 08:33)

Em Faro (cidade) até à meia noite acumulou 5,2mm e esta noite acumulou 17,2mm.
Noite com muito vento, neste momento rajada com 67,6 km/h e continua a chover fraco, puxado a vento.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Fev 2018 às 08:34)

Confirmo a pouca chuva na faixa central do Alentejo. Por Cuba ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos 2.5mm e hoje sigo com "apenas" 1.8mm...
Meteorologia é o que é. Se fosse encomendar e chover não estávamos aqui. Fico satisfeito por alguns locais mais a norte estarem a receber água em boa quantidade.
Hoje são uns amanhã podem ser outros.
Registo já uma rajada de 66km/h, amanhã promete!
Actuais: 14ºC / 95% HR / 993hPa / 29km/h SW


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 08:49)

Os modelos indicavam que choveria menos a Norte do Caldeirão.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 08:51)

Évora, (Aeródromo) acumulou *18,9 mm* na última hora.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia ,
Por Monchique continua a chuva, umas vezes mais moderada, fraca...
Desde a meia noite acumulei 24,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,2°C
Pressão a 994 hPa 
98% HR 
Neste momento cai uma boa rega dos céus !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 08:53)

*62.7mm *na estação netatmo de Elvas.* *

Entretanto, aumento significativo do caudal do Rio Caia, vai bem sujo. Se continuar a chover nos próximos dias, apanha uma cheia valente. Vários campos alagados e ribeiros a enxurrar.
*19mm *e vai chovendo


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia

Se alguém passasse na EN que liga Arronches e Portalegre na semana e transita-se hoje, pensava que estava noutro país ou se tinha enganado... Diferenças abismais relativamente ao dia de ontem...
41,6 mm em Portalegre desde ontem às 15h  e as 8h. O Rio Caia levava já uma boa quantidade de água, sinal que houve precipitações mais fortes localmente, pois a Ribeira de Arronches (a qual recebe água noutras encostas) não tinha uma caudal tão expressivo.
Agora em Arronches, chuva certa, moderada a forte ocasionalmente, temperaturas agradáveis e vento fraco.

EDIT: chove torrencialmente neste momento  (09.02h)


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 09:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Se alguém passasse na EN que liga Arronches e Portalegre na semana e transita-se hoje, pensava que estava noutro país ou se tinha enganado... Diferenças abismais relativamente ao dia de ontem...
> 41,6 mm em Portalegre desde ontem às 15h  e as 8h. O Rio Caia levava já uma boa quantidade de água, sinal que houve precipitações mais fortes localmente, pois a Ribeira de Arronches (a qual recebe água noutras encostas) não tinha uma caudal tão expressivo.
> Agora em Arronches, chuva certa, moderada a forte ocasionalmente, temperaturas agradáveis e vento fraco.


É verdade, tudo cheio de água!! 
Sim exato! O facto de nascer na encosta do ponto mais alto da serra faz logo diferença mas a nascente é fraca. A ribeira de caia sempre foi conhecida por encher mais nas cheias devido à quantidade de afluentes mas é a que seca sempre e mais rápido mesmo em anos chuvosos. A ribeira de Arronches depende praticamente só da nascente daí estar com o caudal mais fraco, mas ao longo das horas se continuar a chover deverá aumentar o caudal também, entretanto, esta ribeira em anos chuvosos, nunca seca no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2018 às 09:07)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Por Monchique continua a chuva, umas vezes mais moderada, fraca...
> Desde a meia noite acumulei 24,9 mm
> Temperatura atual de 12,2°C
> ...



Boas,
Tenho acompanhado a tua estação, excelente evento até ao momento por aí, somas *77 mm*. 
Factor altitude + entradas de SO + posição da serra, não dá hipótese.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 09:13)

joralentejano disse:


> A ribeira de caia sempre foi conhecida por encher mais nas cheias devido à quantidade de afluentes mas é a que seca sempre e mais rápido mesmo em anos chuvosos.



Off-Topic: dado temos um evento com entrada de SW-NE, a Serra de S. Mamede é uma barreira ideal para a condensação das nuvens, originando precipitações significativas. O facto do Rio Caia ter uma crescida mais apreciável, deve-se exactamente a essa situação. Mas volto a dizer: é verdadeiramente impressionante a diferença entre ontem e hoje...


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 09:13)

fiasco completo dos modelos... não é com chuviscos que se chegam aos 100mm.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 09:18)

Podem retirar os avisos de mau tempo porque são patéticos.


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Fev 2018 às 09:20)

Noite de chuva contínua, com momentos em que era moderada e puxada a vento. 

Apanhei um dilúvio a caminho de Lagos, mas agora não chove e o vento acalmou. 

Lá ver o que a tarde reserva.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 09:21)

1mm acumulado esta noite
Face a este fiasco estrondoso vou retirar-me por uns tempos. a desilusão é enorme


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 09:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Tenho acompanhado a tua estação, excelente evento até ao momento por aí, somas *77 mm*.
> Factor altitude + entradas de SO + posição da serra, não dá hipótese.


Sim o relevo e a serra ajudam imenso ..continua a cair boa chuva por determinados períodos ..
Obrigado Jonas! 
Espero é que chova no Alentejo , resto do Algarve, precisam de chuva ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 09:42)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 1mm acumulado esta noite
> Face a este fiasco estrondoso vou retirar-me por uns tempos. a desilusão é enorme


Dou te razão ...espero que chova mais no Alentejo ...vocês precisam !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2018 às 09:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 1mm acumulado esta noite
> *Face a este fiasco estrondoso* vou retirar-me por uns tempos. a desilusão é enorme



Calma, que a procissão ainda vai no adro!
Consultando as tuas estações de facto choveu pouco no baixo alentejo interior, mas mesmo assim Serpa regista até agora *8,8mm *registados hoje, as outras estações registam hoje valores a rondar apenas *3 a 4mm*, mas destaque para a estação do norte alentejano Marvão que regista hoje *25,2mm!*
Mas o dito "mau tempo" com chuvas torrenciais só começa a partir da tarde e *amanhã poderemos estar aqui a falar em ocorrências (queda de árvores, inundações, trovoadas, granizo, etc...).*
*Não esquecer *que está previsto chuva no baixo Alentejo até pelo menos dia 9 de março e sempre com uma probabilidade superior a 80% (dados IPMA) e o meteograma para Serpa (GFS) prevê *112mm até dia 9!*
Para uma região com défice hidrico *as previsões são muito boas.*
Resta aguardar serenamente pela vinda da chuva, de preferência sem ser torrencial para que os terrenos tenham capacidade de absorver a precipitação prevista!


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 10:04)

Vamos esperar sentados, porque aquilo que tem caído é minimo. Ou Monchique faz ali uma barreira do caraças que a chuva só passa de Sines para cima ou não percebo nada disto. A sério, todos falam em chuva e a zona mais seca do país vê borrifadelas de vez em quando. É tão triste 

Espero que tenham razão quanto aos próximos dias, porque se eram 10 dias de chuva, já vamos no 3o e apenas segunda é que deu para uma boa rega.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 10:05)

Por aqui a chuva intensificou—se nos últimos minutos, já se vêem cascatas de água.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 10:08)

Castro Verde, N.Corvo (IPMA) acumulou *14,6 mm *na última hora.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

Estremoz: madrugada e início da manhã com períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes; mais de *40,0 mm* de precipitação desde as 6h00...


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia. 

Chuvada épica, como não me lembro há vários anos sobre a zona de Vila Viçosa. Vi que a estação de Estremoz (a cerca de 20km) registou quase *20mm *numa hora e acredito que aqui até tenha sido mais. 
Choveu praticamente a noite toda de forma fraca, mas entre as 5/6h e as 9h choveu sempre de forma forte.
A estrada entre Vila Viçosa e Borba foi *encerrada*, certamente por ter vários lençóis de água.
As valas de escoamento em Vila Viçosa por volta das 8:30h (apenas sai de casa a esta hora) não davam à conta, deixando as estradas quase intransitáveis. 
Fiz o caminho VV- Elvas e passei por várias ribeiras com um regime de enxurrada como não se verificava há alguns anos e zonas  alagadas no campo. 

Excelente inicio de dia para esta zona, mas fico triste que estas chuvas não tenham sido mais generalizadas em todo o Alentejo.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 10:13)

vamm disse:


> Vamos esperar sentados, porque aquilo que tem caído é minimo. Ou Monchique faz ali uma barreira do caraças que a chuva só passa de Sines para cima ou não percebo nada disto. A sério, todos falam em chuva e a zona mais seca do país vê borrifadelas de vez em quando. É tão triste
> 
> Espero que tenham razão quanto aos próximos dias, porque se eram 10 dias de chuva, já vamos no 3o e apenas segunda é que deu para uma boa rega.


Espero que chova mais por Odemira ! Bem precisam !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:24)

joralentejano disse:


> *62.7mm *na estação netatmo de Elvas.* *
> 
> Entretanto, aumento significativo do caudal do Rio Caia, vai bem sujo. Se continuar a chover nos próximos dias, apanha uma cheia valente. Vários campos alagados e ribeiros a enxurrar.
> *19mm *e vai chovendo



portanto..boas noticias!!!


----------



## cepp1 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:24)

O sr Josélamego fica com a chuva toda.
Em 3 dias em quanto já vai??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 10:25)

De facto houve ali um "buraco" no Alentejo onde quase não choveu, enquanto que noutras zonas caiu uma quantidade de precipitação considerável. Por exemplo, Estremoz acumulou *38,0mm* das 06:00 às 09:00, tendo acumulado 56,7mm desde as 00:00.


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2018 às 10:27)

JPAG disse:


> Acompanho o fórum há vários anos, mas praticamente  nunca comentei. No entanto, espero daqui para a frente poder contribuir na observação meteorológica numa zona onde não têm existido registos (Habitante em Vila Viçosa, a estagiar em Elvas e com visitas quase diárias ao concelho do Alandroal).
> Apesar de não poder ajudar muito nas medições/registos por não ter estação meteorológica, poderei ajudar na observação visual e registo fotográfico
> 
> Agora sigo com chuva fraca, mas entre a hora de jantar e a meia noite praticamente não choveu.
> ...



Bem-vindo à "vida activa" do fórum!  

Participa sem receios, eu já cá ando há 10 anos e nunca tive uma estação meteo propriamente dita e isso não me impede de participar!


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

cepp1 disse:


> O sr Josélamego fica com a chuva toda.
> Em 3 dias em quanto já vai??


77 mm Cepp1!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

joselamego disse:


> 77 mm Cepp1!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tanta aguinha!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Fev 2018 às 10:36)

Feliz com esses belos acumulados no sul, já mereciam!


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 10:40)

c0ldPT disse:


> Feliz com esses belos acumulados no sul, já mereciam!


Mas não tem chovido de forma igual, o baixo Alentejo e Algarve (Faro e Tavira)  tem chovido pouco !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2018 às 10:40)

Bom dia....
Quem diria, terrenos encharcados!!!
Chove muitissimo bem em Portalegre. 
11.4 graus e uma pressão que adoro.... 992 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Fev 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia pessoal.

Pela Manta Rota levo acumulados 37.3 mm deste as 0.00h.
O total deste evento vai ate agora nos 43mm.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Este telhado acabou de cair. Belo estrondo. Não aguentou pressão da água. Minutos depois de ter postado as fotos anteriores.
Desculpem a qualidade da foto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

11:01 .... uma trégua!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Bom dia....
> Quem diria, terrenos encharcados!!!
> Chove muitissimo bem em Portalegre.
> 11.4 graus e uma pressão que adoro.... 992 hPa
> ...



Não vejo disso há mais de um ano


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 11:32)

Tavira segue com 36 mm nada mau o mês deve andar perto dos 50 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

Faro (cidade) está nos 19,4mm, total do evento 29,2mm.  Parou de chover e o vento abrandou para os 20/30 km/h


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2018 às 11:54)

Como tinha avançado de manhã: estrada fechada por inundação entre Vila Viçosa e Borba.

http://www.radiocampanario.com/ulti...vila-vicosa-inundada-devido-a-chuva-forte-1-2


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 11:59)

Boas,
Por Monchique muito nevoeiro e chuviscos 
Acumulado desde a meia noite de 28,7 mm 
12,5°C
Pressão a 994 e a minha estação assinala trovoada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Por Monchique muito nevoeiro e chuviscos
> Acumulado desde a meia noite de 28,7 mm
> 12,5°C
> ...


Já reparei que o radar traz alguns ecos amarelos... vamos a ver. Aquilo parece vir para cá, mas nunca se sabe


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

Já borrifa qualquer coisa


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

Já alguns vermelhões bem perto da Costa,


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

_Quem não chora, não mama. _E neste momento cai um belo aguaceiro, certinho e de pingas grossas por Odemira


----------



## comentador (28 Fev 2018 às 13:22)

Por Alvalade Sado, apenas 1,0 mm esta noite, total do evento 2,0 mm. Fico contente pelo resto do País ter tido uma boa rega, umas zonas mais que outras mas é bem bom. Quanto à minha zona, tive de regar as culturas da horta esta manhã. Aqui a chuva não quer nada com a gente, é desesperante, isto continua cada vez mais seco, este vale do sado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:24)

Na 125. já vejo água nas laranjeiras para quem vai para Faro. 

Choveu praticamente toda a noite, branda e certinha, sem motivos solavancos. Em Tavira, choveu o que os modelos davam, aqui ainda não vi isto tem zonas nunca vi chover 100 mm em Portimão, Albufeira, Faro, Olhão, Tavira e VRSA na mesma hora e no mesmo dia.

Agora, que venha as células e essas sim podem despejar muita água, o radar já mostra vermelhos a sul da costa algarvia.  O pluviómetro berrou no Aeroporto, algum avião o levou.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 13:33)

Boas,
Continua os chuviscos 
Muito nevoeiro na vila 
O vento por vezes assobia 
A minha estação continua a berrar por alerta de trovoadas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

Falei e veio logo ...
Já se ouve trovões  
Está chover agora imenso 
29,7 mm acumulado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

Boa tarde

É verdade que nem todos estamos a ser bafejados pelas precipitações que todos necessitamos, mas se observarem bem o radar e o satélite, isto será uma verdadeira lotaria. Decerto, em alguns locais onde ainda não choveu nada de jeito, em questão de minutos podem cair 10 ou 20 mm. Não é o ideal, mas infelizmente é o que temos.
Pessoalmente já me queixei de estar a chover a potes em zonas muito próximas e aqui nada. Por sorte, este evento tem trazido muito água e da boa às áreas montanhosas da Serra de S. Mamede.
Depois deste aparte, em Arronches continua a cair, mas não em regime de chuva como até às 11h +/-. Agora são aguaceiros, por vezes torrenciais, que irão incrementar muito os valores médios em poucos minutos. Ela que venha, pois esta Emma, vem recheada de células muto activas, as quais começam a entrar pela costa vicentina e algarvia. @vamm creio que terás uma em "rota de colisão" dentro em breve, sem passar pela Serra de Monchique.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 13:48)

Eco amarelo 
Trovoada 
Chuva moderada 
Ouve se bem os trovões 
Temperatura em descida 
11,8°C
30,7 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Trovoada forte e chuva diluviana em Lagos
Em poucos minutos talvez chova mais que o que choveu a noite toda.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 14:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> É verdade que nem todos estamos a ser bafejados pelas precipitações que todos necessitamos, mas se observarem bem o radar e o satélite, isto será uma verdadeira lotaria. Decerto, em alguns locais onde ainda não choveu nada de jeito, em questão de minutos podem cair 10 ou 20 mm. Não é o ideal, mas infelizmente é o que temos.
> Pessoalmente já me queixei de estar a chover a potes em zonas muito próximas e aqui nada. Por sorte, este evento tem trazido muito água e da boa às áreas montanhosas da Serra de S. Mamede.
> Depois deste aparte, em Arronches continua a cair, mas não em regime de chuva como até às 11h +/-. Agora são aguaceiros, por vezes torrenciais, que irão incrementar muito os valores médios em poucos minutos. Ela que venho, pois esta Emma, vem recheada de células muto activas, as quais começam a entrar pela costa vicentina e algarvia. @vamm creio que terás uma em "rota de colisão" dentro em breve, sem passar pela Serra de Monchique.


Confirmo. Do lado esquerdo começa a crescer. Também já se ouve roncar por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

Agora no Algarve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (28 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

Oooppsssss...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

Kraliv disse:


> Oooppsssss...


Passou perto da minha estação e descarregou a seguir! Deixou-me 0.5mm mas a estação do IPMA de Portel deve registar isso, pois fica mesmo na zona do eco vermelho.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

Chuva moderada a forte  
Neste momento, a Ribeira de Arronches tem um maior caudal que a Ribeira de Caia e estamos nós no inicio  Finalmente, o Rio Caia está bem composto, a barragem e todos nós agradecemos. 
*25mm*

Estação netatmo de Elvas com* 72.2mm *


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

É destas que queremos....mais!!! 
14:39hrs #portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte
> Neste momento, a Ribeira de Arronches tem um maior caudal que a Ribeira de Caia e estamos nós no inicio  Finalmente, o Rio Caia está bem composto, a barragem e todos nós agradecemos.
> *25mm*
> 
> Estação netatmo de Elvas com* 72.2mm *


Aleluia!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 14:41)

joralentejano disse:


> *62.7mm *na estação netatmo de Elvas.



Em que período? Na* IPMA de Elvas *o total de ontem a hoje é cerca de *40 mm*, e os acumulados estimados por radar confirmam que haverá locais com valores maiores.


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2018 às 14:41)

Tempo para pequena pausa com abertas e sol a brilhar.  O destaque vai para o acumulado da semana que já vai nos 36,3mm.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

StormRic disse:


> Em que período? Na* IPMA de Elvas *o total de ontem a hoje é cerca de *40 mm*, e os acumulados estimados por radar confirmam que haverá locais com valores maiores.


O período mais intenso foi entre as 07h e as 09h:
07-08h: *18mm*
08-09h:* 14.2mm
*
Entretanto, já tinha chovido bem anteriormente.
Esta é a localização, a estação fica numa herdade


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 14:56)

Boas, 
Em Monchique 
O sol a espreitar e um arco íris ao fundo 
33,3 mm de acumulado desde meia noite 
Temperatura de 11,2°C
993 hPa 
98% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

Por enquanto acabou-se 
Está a chover, mas o sol já brilha


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

É com cada pancada de água!! 
*14,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

Depois de uma pausa, o céu cobriu
Recomeça a chover 
11,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (28 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

CTV (chuva, trovoada e vento) neste momento em Vila Velha de Ródão.
Temp. 14,9 ºC


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

Registo já uma rajada de 74km/h e vento médio de 51km/h!
Com muita ou pouca chuva, o vento amanhã promete...


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 15:44)

Amigos do alentejo e algarve
segundo o Bestweather
amanhã teremos tempo adverso
vamos fazer fisgas para que venha boa chuva


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 15:54)

Grande chuvada neste momento
cai até doer
11,6ºC
Pressão em descida
992 hPa


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 15:59)

Sol na eira e chuva no nabal. Não arranjo melhor definição para o estado do tempo em Arronches neste exacto momento


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 16:01)

Aspeto da célula que descarregou bem aqui em Arronches, neste momento:




Um tímido arco-íris:





Agora haverá uma pausa durante algumas horas.
Temperatura entretanto desceu, *12,7ºC *atuais
O acumulado da estação de referência nem mexeu pois passou tudo a sul.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 16:03)

A minha única alegria é ver que neva na Serra da Estrela e que vou para lá na próxima semana 
Porque aqui a festa já parou há algum tempo.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Aspeto da célula que descarregou bem aqui em Arronches, neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trata-a bem que ela já passou aqui 

@joselamego manda essa menina um bocadinho mais para norte


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 16:14)

Acumulados a subir
Chuvada monumental
Vou com 42,6 mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos do alentejo e algarve
> segundo o Bestweather
> amanhã teremos tempo adverso
> vamos fazer fisgas para que venha boa chuva


O Bestweather exagera sempre...
por aqui 13mm acumulados e o sol já a espreitar sem se ver nada no radar....


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

vamm disse:


> Trata-a bem que ela já passou aqui
> 
> @joselamego manda essa menina um bocadinho mais para norte



Se tivesse poder, tinha imenso prazer de enviar para aí, restante alentejo e algarve! Infelizmente não mando no tempo....


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Boas,
50,1mm de precipitação.
Algumas abertas neste momento.


----------



## vitoreis (28 Fev 2018 às 17:11)

Tornado em Faro! Já coloco o video


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 17:14)

vitoreis disse:


> Tornado em Faro! Já coloco o video


Célula bem potente


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 17:16)

Bela chuvada em Faro (cidade), vento nos 49,9 km/h e o total de hoje nos 25,2mm


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 17:19)

vitoreis disse:


> Tornado em Faro! Já coloco o video


Cá está a culpada :


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 17:25)

Boas,
Aproveitei esta pausa para ir ver como estava o Rio. Depois de um grande período de muita secura em que mal corria, finalmente está decente e com a continuação da chuva, ainda vai ficar melhor. Para ser sincero, não esperava que já enchesse tanto hoje.
Ficam fotos:




Ribeiros bem abastecidos:








Este açude, mal corria:




Água bem suja




Novamente, o açude:




Qualquer ribeiro trazia água:




Nas grandes cheias, esta pedra fica tapada:





__________
*13,9ºC*


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 17:40)

Parece que passou perto do aeroporto, muito gostam dos aviões...


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Belas fotos amigo joralentejano, isso é o sangue da natureza a voltar a correr nas veias dos campos, que maravilha.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

AMFC disse:


> Belas fotos amigo joralentejano, isso é o sangue da natureza a voltar a correr nas veias dos campos, que maravilha.


Nem Mais! Fico muito feliz por voltar a ver isto tudo com água e o verde dos campos já se destaca mais, ainda bem que vai continuar assim!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

Vídeo da tromba d'água já mencionada:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:24)

O Prociv indica desabamento de estruturas edificadas na Praia de Faro.  Em Tavira, também existe ocorrência por ventos fortes. Em Faro, entre as 17 h e as 18h, queda de árvore e corte de fornecimento de energia elétrica.

Este calor, na rua, é sempre sinónimo de tornados ou trombas ou downburst. Pode vir chuva, mas dispenso os fenómenos extremos de vento.

Por aqui, levo acumulados 33 mm, até agora. Tavira, leva 42.43 mm. Curiosamente, tem chovido praticamente igual à previsão dos modelos, esta tarde caíram 6 mm, por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/02...danos-em-carros-e-esplanadas-na-doca-de-faro/

 Na baixa de Faro.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 18:33)

isto estava a ser um deserto acontecimentos... eis que aparece um tornado.

Por volta das 17hr fez trovoada aqui na cidade durante uns 15 minutos, longe estava eu de pensar nesta destruição. 

Se isto foi na parte exterior da doca, há ali uns cafés-bares que devem ter ficado destruidos.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 18:35)

Bela chuvada em Faro (cidade), vento nos 49,9 km/h e o total de hoje nos 25,2mm


algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/02...danos-em-carros-e-esplanadas-na-doca-de-faro/
> 
> Na baixa de Faro.




Passou a pouco mais de 300/400m daqui, ainda não foi desta que a estação voou  

Vento agora pelos 50 km/h com rajadas de 60 km/h, 

Pelo radar vêm mais células a caminha com ecos vermelhos...


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 18:36)

na praia de Faro também deve existir destruição... 

Voltei a tomar atenção a este evento pois parece que podem vir embebidos nos aguaceiros fenómenos intensos de vento.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Aproveitei esta pausa para ir ver como estava o Rio. Depois de um grande período de muita secura em que mal corria, finalmente está decente e com a continuação da chuva, ainda vai ficar melhor. Para ser sincero, não esperava que já enchesse tanto hoje.
> Ficam fotos:
> 
> ...




Excelentes fotos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huguh (28 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/02...danos-em-carros-e-esplanadas-na-doca-de-faro/


----------



## Tonton (28 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

A mim, parece-me um grande "comboio" a avançar em força para o Algarve...


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

O vento agora está a carregar bem, nos últimos 10 min mal baixa dos 50 km/h

Hoje devo bater o record de wind run da minha estação que é dede 561 km em 16 Fev de 2016. Neste momento vai nos 514,6 km.


----------



## Walker (28 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Tonton disse:


> A mim, parece-me um grande "comboio" a avançar em força para o Algarve...


A Andaluzia parece que  tem um íman nestas ocasiões, veremos, que seja só chuva nada de ventos extremos!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

António josé Sales disse:


> Excelentes fotos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Mais um vídeo da tromba d'água em Faro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

Ouvi agora na TVI que os tornados foram 2, um deles seguiu para terra e fez estes estragos no centro de Faro.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

regressa a trovoada a Faro.

o tempo está frio e ventoso.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 19:10)

O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade nas últimas horas. Já a chuva parece que contorna aqui a zona


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Chuva forte, trovoada e vento muito forte em Olhão.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Chove torrencialmente em Faro(cidade), vento com rajadas de 82,1 km/h agora mesmo e trovoada...


----------



## Walker (28 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

O radar começa a apresentar novamente ecos vermelhos! Pestana aberta pessoal!


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 19:15)

2 trovões e um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 19:17)

regressa aquela chuva puxada a vento mas em downburst...

não sei se não vem granizo.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Rain rate a chegar aos 100 mm/h.  Acumulado nos 29,2mm e alguns relampagos

O vento passou dos 80 km/h para uns 20 km/h agora


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 19:28)

Repelente modo: ON


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

Aguaceiros forte
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 19:33)

Outro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 19:36)

chuva forte também em Mértola:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcammertola/


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 19:37)

Boa noite, 
Já vi videos do mini tornado em Faro,  até mete medo ! 
Aqui em Monchique o vento por vezes sopra forte 
Vai caindo alguma chuva de forma fraca .
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
Pressão a baixar , 991 hPa 
98% HR
Acumulados desde a meia noite de 43 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 19:38)

vai trovejando sem grande vontade de chover.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

trovoada fraca e espalhada...


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

Granizo a cair forte agora!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

Chuva diluviana acompanhada por granizo e vento muito forte.


----------



## comentador (28 Fev 2018 às 19:57)

Boa noite! Esta tarde caíu um aguaceiro que rendeu 2 mm. Total deste evento vai já nos 4 mm. É de facto impressionante como a chuva se desvia desta zona e a poucos kms tem chovido com intensidade. Não é a primeira vez que isto acontece, esta zona está se a tornar muito seca, as árvores secas comprovam isso. Isto merecia um caso de estudo por parte de meteorologistas. Desde Setembro de 2017 até ao dia de hoje a precipitação acumulada é de 176, 0 mm. E este mês de fevereiro termina com 9 mm.
 Bom evento para o restante País, nós aqui continuamos a suspirar por chuva a sério, coisa que já não vemos desde 2014, é triste esta situação!


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

joselamego disse:


> Já vi videos do *mini tornado* em Faro, até mete medo !


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 20:14)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! Esta tarde caíu um aguaceiro que rendeu 2 mm. Total deste evento vai já nos 4 mm. É de facto impressionante como a chuva se desvia desta zona e a poucos kms tem chovido com intensidade. Não é a primeira vez que isto acontece, esta zona está se a tornar muito seca, as árvores secas comprovam isso. Isto merecia um caso de estudo por parte de meteorologistas. Desde Setembro de 2017 até ao dia de hoje a precipitação acumulada é de 176, 0 mm. E este mês de fevereiro termina com 9 mm.
> Bom evento para o restante País, nós aqui continuamos a suspirar por chuva a sério, coisa que já não vemos desde 2014, é triste esta situação!



A culpa é do Anticiclone de Setúbal


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Já vi videos do *mini tornado* em Faro,  até mete medo !



Devias ser obrigado a beber 1L de medronho de penalti por castigo


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 20:19)

miguel disse:


> Devias ser obrigado a beber 1L de medronho de penalti por castigo


Desculpa o meu erro ...
Não é mini , mas tornado .
Beberei sim!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 20:19)

Orion disse:


>


Não é mini 
Mas tornado 
Desculpa o meu erro .
Obrigado pelo reparo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

Bela chuvada


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

miguel disse:


> Devias ser obrigado a beber 1L de medronho de penalti por castigo


Castigo?
Tomara, o Jose Lamego ter castigos desses


----------



## JCARL (28 Fev 2018 às 20:26)

Por aqui novamente um bom aguaceiro!


----------



## JCARL (28 Fev 2018 às 20:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Castigo?
> Tomara, o Jose Lamego ter castigos desses


Usa a aguardente de medronho para assar um bom chouriço, acompanha com pão e uma boa rega de vinho alentejano!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

Uma longa fila de formigas até espanha :


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

JCARL disse:


> Usa a aguardente de medronho para assar um bom chouriço, acompanha com pão e uma boa rega de vinho alentejano!


a som da chuva que ainda é melhor.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Boa noite

Em Portalegre voltamos a ter a torneira bem aberta e, pelo que se vê no radar, isto promete mais durante as próximas horas


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

Por aqui, o acumulado disparou com a chuvada das 19h às 20 h, para uns belos 47 mm.  Mais, a caminho...

Em Olhão, existe uma queda de elementos em estrutura edificada, às 19h35m, bem ouvi os bombeiros apitarem mas pensava que era alguma inundação, nem que seja no túnel.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

Perante o meu erro , vou beber no próximo fim semana 43 copos de medronho ( n° do acumulado até agora no meu pluviômetro ) 
Depois como uns enchidos, e bebo  um bom vinho alentejano , qual sugerem  ?

( vai ser a Feira dos Enchidos na vila e domingo vem aqui a TVI) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 20:41)




----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Tiagolco disse:


>


pena irem todas a caminho de Espanha..... como é hábito


----------



## JCARL (28 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

joselamego disse:


> Perante o meu erro , vou beber no próximo fim semana 43 copos de medronho ( n° do acumulado até agora no meu pluviômetro )
> Depois como uns enchidos, e bebo  um bom vinho alentejano , qual sugerem  ?
> 
> ( vai ser a Feira dos Enchidos na vila e domingo vem aqui a TVI)
> ...



Pode ser a escolha "Mârques dos Vales", "Essential Passion", "José Manuel Cabrita", "Paxá Wines" e "Quinta dos Vales".
Para abertura ou "abaladiça" um "Cabrita Moscatel – Vinho Regional Algarve Branco 2015".


----------



## cookie (28 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

joselamego disse:


> Perante o meu erro , vou beber no próximo fim semana 43 copos de medronho ( n° do acumulado até agora no meu pluviômetro )
> Depois como uns enchidos, e bebo  um bom vinho alentejano , qual sugerem  ?
> 
> ( vai ser a Feira dos Enchidos na vila e domingo vem aqui a TVI)
> ...


Tapada das lebres, maduro tinto. Mas comprar quando estiver em promoção pois o preço é proibitivo 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (28 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

miguel disse:


> A culpa é do Anticiclone de Setúbal


Sou de Évora mas vivo em Alvalade do Sado! Acho que a culpa é mais do anticiclone de Alvalade. Em Setúbal tem chovido neste evento. Pelas imagens de radar notam-se os corredores da precipitação que passam ao lado de Alvalade e arredores. 

P.S.: mandem a chuva para cá, que bebo os medronhos todos para comemorar!!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

Chove bem


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

Vê-se bem a trovoada na webcam da praia de Faro

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

JCARL disse:


> Pode ser a escolha "Mârques dos Vales", "Essential Passion", "José Manuel Cabrita", "Paxá Wines" e "Quinta dos Vales".
> Para abertura ou "abaladiça" um "Cabrita Moscatel – Vinho Regional Algarve Branco 2015".


Belas sugestões ! A escolha vai ser difícil ...obrigado !
Mais fácil é o medronho ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

cookie disse:


> Tapada das lebres, maduro tinto. Mas comprar quando estiver em promoção pois o preço é proibitivo
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Obrigado pelas sugestões! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

Alguns acumulados no Algarve:

Poço do Vale (Santo Estevão - Tavira): 70.36 mm
Alportel: 61.2 mm
Olhão: 47 mm
Tavira: 44.25 mm
Monchique (@joselamego ): 42.9 mm
Benafim (Alto Fica): 41.66 mm
Casais (Monchique): 34.29 mm
Faro (Cidade): 33 mm
Azinheiro: 29.7 mm
Monchique (EN267): 25.6 mm
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 24.8 mm
Albufeira: 21.6 mm
Quarteira: 16 mm
Carvoeiro: 14.4 mm

Mais chuva na parte do Sotavento e zona do barrocal, até ao momento, os modelos estão a modelar as coisas muito bem no Sotavento e Caldeirão, pode existir falhas no barlavento


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 21:23)

Volta o vento a intensificar-se à medida que novas células se aproximam do litoral.
Wind run de hoje quase nos 600 km


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 21:26)

Que carga de água cai agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 21:29)

As estradas são rios, até faz fumo.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Recomeça a chover em Monchique 
Vento forte 
43,1 mm acumulados 
990 hPa 
12,2°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> As estradas são rios, até faz fumo.



Que chuvada diluviana... Gostava de ver o rain rate destes últimos minutos em Portalegre...
@SpiderVV o que diz a tua estação??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Fev 2018 às 21:33)

Nova grande carga a caminho do Algarve!!


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Estou a espera de sair a minha ficha na roleta


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 21:40)

Precipitação acumulada na minha Rede de Estações hoje:
Serpa - 16,8mm
Bemposta - 12,9mm
Beja - 5,4mm
Amareleja - 20,7mm
Mértola - 9,6mm
Moura - 15,3mm
Marvão - 41,4mm


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 21:42)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na minha Rede de Estações hoje:
> Serpa - 16,8mm
> Bemposta - 12,9mm
> Beja - 5,4mm
> ...


Marvão tem quase igual ao meu pluviômetro de Monchique ..
Beja é muito pouco, ou mesmo nada...As linhas de instabilidade estão a passar ao lado , infelizmente ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na minha Rede de Estações hoje:
> Serpa - 16,8mm
> Bemposta - 12,9mm
> Beja - 5,4mm
> ...


Até dói 

Avisto ali um eco vermelho a entrar na costa... e acho que estou na rota de uma magana! 
O vento é que está cada vez pior!


----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

vamm disse:


> Estou a espera de sair a minha ficha na roleta


Já viste as últimas imagens de radar? Vais ter pelo menos chuvinha.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2018 às 21:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Que chuvada diluviana... Gostava de ver o rain rate destes últimos minutos em Portalegre...
> @SpiderVV o que diz a tua estação??


Parece que a precipitação foi mais intensa no norte da cidade porque a minha estação não teve sequer baixa de temperatura, no entanto registou uma rajada de 80 km/h à passagem desse núcleo.

Ainda assim foi uma bela chuvada na minha estação.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 21:46)

Por aqui, já choveu bem mas entretanto agora apenas chove fraco. Eco amarelo persistente mesmo na zona onde nasce a Ribeira de Caia 
*28.6mm* na estação de referência. Entretanto, em Arronches deverá ser bem superior porque durante a tarde aqui choveu torrencialmente e o acumulado nesta estação nem mexeu.
*77mm* na dita estação de Elvas, tal foi  Na zona onde está instalada a estação existem só olivais, devem ter ficado bem alagados.

Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 21:49)

Que chuvada !
Esta a carregar bem ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

Thomar disse:


> Já viste as últimas imagens de radar? Vais ter pelo menos chuvinha.


Que venha ela! 
O vento, trovoada e afins podem vocês ficar com eles


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 21:55)

Ainda podem haver mais tornados, é esperar para ver

Neste momento células bem definidas


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 21:57)

Marvão continua a somar


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

Volta a chover e a trovoada parece mais forte agora. Impressionante, a quantidade de relâmpagos, parece ser a discoteca.  Preparar o barco, vem aí dose dura. 

As barras do Algarve estão todas fechadas, excepto a de Portimão e Lagos.

Rebentou uma bomba.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 22:00)

Bem, a célula vem devagar, mas o vento nem por isso. Até assobia!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Marvão continua a somar


Também era interessante uma estação lá no alto, para compararmos.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Rain rate nos 153mm/h, trovoada e vento nos 60 km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 22:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Volta a chover e a trovoada parece mais forte agora. Impressionante, a quantidade de relâmpagos, parece ser a discoteca.  Preparar o barco, vem aí dose dura.
> 
> As barras do Algarve estão todas fechadas, excepto a de Portimão e Lagos.
> 
> Rebentou uma bomba.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também era interessante uma estação lá no alto, para compararmos.


está lá uma mas por teimosia da Câmara Municipal não está online


----------



## JPAG (28 Fev 2018 às 22:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui, já choveu bem mas entretanto agora apenas chove fraco. Eco amarelo persistente mesmo na zona onde nasce a Ribeira de Caia
> *28.6mm* na estação de referência. Entretanto, em Arronches deverá ser bem superior porque durante a tarde aqui choveu torrencialmente e o acumulado nesta estação nem mexeu.
> *77mm* na dita estação de Elvas, tal foi  Na zona onde está instalada a estação existem só olivais, devem ter ficado bem alagados.
> 
> Tatual: *11,7ºC*



Confirmo. Muitos dos olivais estavam bem encharcados quando lá passei, e depois disso continuou a chover com alguma intensidade. Houve alguns períodos de sol durante a tarde, mas os aguaceiros que iam caindo eram com alguma intensidade. 

Em Vila Viçosa chove desde as 19h de forma quase certa,mas com intensidade quase sempre fraca.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

Faro (cidade) a chegar aos 40,2mm continua o diluvio.
Deixei a gopro na rua a ver se apanha alguma coisa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 22:11)




----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 22:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> está lá uma mas por teimosia da Câmara Municipal não está online


Enfim, não se compreende


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

Choveu bem uns minutinhos e acalmou


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 22:20)

Por Monchique , chove fraco 
Dados atuais da minha estação 
Reparem na previsão de chuva e os acumulados ....






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 22:22)

Wow!  E agora do nada uma descarga daquelas, acompanhada de muito vento!


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2018 às 22:25)

joselamego disse:


> Por Monchique , chove fraco
> Dados atuais da minha estação
> Reparem na previsão de chuva e os acumulados ....
> 
> ...



Monchique levava 20mm de avanço sobre Faro,mas estamos quase lá.

42,6mm em Faro (cidade)


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

MikeCT disse:


> Monchique levava 20mm de avanço sobre Faro,mas estamos quase lá.
> 
> 42,6mm em Faro (cidade)



Eu vou ganhar! 
Mas se ganhar Faro eu ofereço um copo de medronho !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 22:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


A legenda dessa foto é deveras interessante...


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2018 às 22:38)

a depressão parece estar mais a sul do que o previsto. 

só nesta tarde já choveu mais que todo o resto da semana.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 22:41)

Com a chuvada de há bocado, o acumulado subiu para os 61mm.
Cai um aguaceiro novamente.


----------



## vamm (28 Fev 2018 às 22:45)

Finito. Só resta o vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 22:50)

Impressionante, o barulho que faz o mar, parece que vem aí terra adentro. A bóia de Faro já registou uma ondinha com altura máxima de 9.37 mt.

Mais, uma chuvada e mais uma subida do acumulado para 52 mm. 

Todos os avisos do IPMA foram bem lançados.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Impressionante, o barulho que faz o mar, parece que vem aí terra adentro. A bóia de Faro já registou uma ondinha com altura máxima de 9.37 mt.
> 
> Mais, uma chuvada e mais uma subida do acumulado para 52 mm.
> 
> Todos os avisos do IPMA foram bem lançados.


Xiiii, já vais minha frente ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 22:52)

joselamego disse:


> Por Monchique , chove fraco
> Dados atuais da minha estação
> Reparem na previsão de chuva e os acumulados ....
> 
> ...



Como é que metes esses widgets?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

Chove torrencialmente  O radar mostra ecos menos intensos. 
Fevereiro por aqui, termina com cerca de 40/45mm, praticamente em apenas 2 dias. Na estação de Assumar o total desde segunda-feira é de *38.7mm*.

Irão aparecendo alguns aguaceiros ao longo da noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2018 às 23:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove torrencialmente  O radar mostra ecos menos intensos.
> Fevereiro por aqui, termina com cerca de 40/45mm, praticamente em apenas 2 dias. Na estação de Assumar o total desde segunda-feira é de *38.7mm*.
> 
> Irão aparecendo alguns aguaceiros ao longo da noite.


Vem aí outra round, eu é que já não a oiço, pois tenho de ir dormir.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 23:07)

remember disse:


> Como é que metes esses widgets?


Nas definições, clicas no ecrã e defines a widget da Netatmo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

joselamego disse:


> Nas definições, clicas no ecrã e defines a widget da Netatmo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mas na app?


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

remember disse:


> Mas na app?


No teu telemóvel , clicas no ecrã com o dedo e selecionas a widget da Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

Agreste disse:


> Podem retirar os avisos de mau tempo porque são patéticos.





Agreste disse:


> a depressão parece estar mais a sul do que o previsto.
> 
> só nesta tarde já choveu mais que todo o resto da semana.



Então em que ficamos? Os 40 ou 50mm acumulados são capazes de justificar um aviso ou não?


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 23:30)

MSantos disse:


> Então em que ficamos? 40 ou 50mm é capaz de justificar um aviso ou não?


Ah e não nos esqueçamos  do tornado!


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2018 às 23:34)

Tavira não emite desde as oito já deve ir nos 50.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

MSantos disse:


> Então em que ficamos? Os 40 ou 50mm acumulados são capazes de justificar um aviso ou não?



Durante a madrugada/manhã só passou a frente quente, os acumulados foram razoáveis mas sem grandes dramas, a partir do meio da tarde, começou a instabilidade e essa sim, foi a razão maior que fez o IPMA lançar os avisos e não propriamente a dita frente quente.


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

joselamego disse:


> No teu telemóvel , clicas no ecrã com o dedo e selecionas a widget da Netatmo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Obrigado, bem que podia procurar.
O meu Xiaomi têm que se fazer um gesto no ecrã para ele dar as opções de widgets


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2018 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Durante a madrugada/manhã só passou a frente quente, os acumulados foram razoáveis mas sem grandes dramas, a partir do meio da tarde, começou a instabilidade e essa sim, foi a razão maior que fez o IPMA lançar os avisos e não propriamente a dita frente quente.




A questão é que a malta diz que a sobremesa era amarga mas ainda está a comer as entradas...


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

Bem termino o dia em Serpa com 18,4mm 
Não me parece que nas próximas horas chova muito mais uma vez que está tudo a ir em direcção a Espanha.
Quantos aos próximos dias não prevejo nada de especial para aqui pelo que duvido que se chegue aos 100mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2018 às 23:51)

Se o que o AROME prevê se concretizasse.... infelizmente já só o AROME vê esta chuva toda no sul..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Se o que o AROME prevê se concretizasse.... infelizmente já só o AROME vê esta chuva toda no sul..



Tanta lamuria para quê?


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tanta lamuria para quê?


o melhor vai para Espanha como podes ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

*Tópico de Março*  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-marco-2018.9700/


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2018 às 00:05)

MSantos disse:


> Então em que ficamos? Os 40 ou 50mm acumulados são capazes de justificar um aviso ou não?



em Faro não temos 50mm acumulados. Terão caido no máximo 25mm nestes aguaceiros a juntar aos outros 10-15mm que já vinham de segunda-feira.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2018 às 00:16)

Agreste disse:


> em Faro não temos 50mm acumulados. Terão caido no máximo 25mm nestes aguaceiros a juntar aos outros 10-15mm que já vinham de segunda-feira.







MikeCT disse:


> *Faro (cidade)* a chegar aos *40,2mm* continua o diluvio.
> Deixei a gopro na rua a ver se apanha alguma coisa...



Meia dúzia de kms ao lado...



algarvio1980 disse:


> Impressionante, o barulho que faz o mar, parece que vem aí terra adentro. A bóia de Faro já registou uma ondinha com altura máxima de 9.37 mt.
> 
> Mais, uma chuvada e mais uma subida do acumulado para* 52 mm. *
> 
> Todos os avisos do IPMA foram bem lançados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

E o dia 28 de fevereiro totalizou na Manta Rota 69.3mm de precipitação!! 

Belo acumulado!! 

O mês fecha com 75mm
De salientar ainda que os ribeiros já levam agua por aquí... Mas claro que as terras ainda tem grande capacidade de absorção.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (1 Mar 2018 às 11:09)

Bela chuvada durante a noite e manhã  o vento neste momento esta a soprar com alguma força.
Faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

Tavira, acumulou ontem 53.59 mm e fecha o mês praticamente na média. Mais uma estação acima dos 50 mm. 

Ou seja, o mês de Fevereiro acabou por ser normal no Sotavento Algarvio e seco no Barlavento Algarvio, deverá existir uma diminuição de seca extrema para seca moderada. 

O troféu vai para a Manta Rota (@Gil_Algarvio ), a estação que acumulou mais no litoral algarvio.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Boa tarde a todos!!! 
#portalegre
Regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Rajada máxima de 74km/hr pouco depois das 14hrs. 
Temperatura mínima quase a ser atingida.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

18:15 hrs .... no poste!!! 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------

